# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Όταν σε θέλει για φίλο.....

## GiannisNik3

Χειρότερη ήττα δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει, κατά τη γνώμη μου, για ένα άντρα!
Άκου, σε βλέπω φιλικά...
Δε λες καλύτερα, δε σε γουστάρω ή σε βλέπω φιλικά διότι δε μ' αρέσεις σαν άντρας να τελειώνουμε; Και άστες τις άλλες τις σαχλαμάρες του τύπου "μια χαρά παιδί είσαι στην εμφάνιση" και άλλα..... Πες το καλή μου ότι δε σε κ...... να τελειώνουμε! Μη με κρατάς για φίλο μόνο!

----------


## black_adder

Εμ το άλλο το ωραίο; "Είσαι καλό παιδί αλλά...."

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Εμ το άλλο το ωραίο; "Είσαι καλό παιδί αλλά...."


Χέσε μέσα.......
Όταν αρχίζει μία με το "είσαι καλό παιδί, αλλά........." μάντεψε ποιος δε θα γαμήσει.....
Ακόμα και σ' αυτό η εξωτερική εμφάνιση μετράει!
Όταν είσαι ωραίος έχεις όσες θες, ενώ άμα είσαι μέτριος η κάτω του μετρίου παρακαλάς να σου κάτσει και η παραμικρή βούζα....
Κωλοζωή!

----------


## elisabet

Αμα σας το πούμε χύμα μετά θα μας πείτε οτι σας δημιουργούμε ψυχολογικά.
Εμείς φταίμε που θέλουμε να μαστε και ευγενικές...

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Αμα σας το πούμε χύμα μετά θα μας πείτε οτι σας δημιουργούμε ψυχολογικά.
> Εμείς φταίμε που θέλουμε να μαστε και ευγενικές...


Πες τε το να τελειώνουμε!
Χίλιες φορές αυτό, παρά η "ευγενική" απόρριψη.....
Και τα άλλα του τύπου "ο χαρακτήρας μετράει" τουλάχιστον μην τα λέτε!
Διότι γελάει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι!
Πες το χύμα!
Μ' αρέσουν οι ψηλοί, μελαχρινοί, γυμνασμένοι, με λεφτά και σπορ αμάξια!
Και αφήστε τις ψευτοευγένειες!
Φίλοι και μαλακίες....
Δε μπορεί να υπάρξει φιλία μεταξύ ενός άντρα και μιας γυναίκας....
Είναι κοροϊδία......

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Αμα σας το πούμε χύμα μετά θα μας πείτε οτι σας δημιουργούμε ψυχολογικά.
> Εμείς φταίμε που θέλουμε να μαστε και ευγενικές...


Εμείς φταίμε που δε γεννηθήκαμε με αναλογίες μοντέλου!
Και γι αυτό δε δικαιούμαστε δωρεάν σεξ!
Και πρέπει να μένουμε στερημένοι.....
Ωραία κοινωνία.....
Τύφλα να' χουν οι νόμοι της ευγονικής της Νυρεμβέργης και ο Χίτλερ!

----------


## Κύκνος

Μπορεί να μας αρέσουν απλά οι ωραίοι (κατά το γούστο της καθεμιάς πάντα) χωρίς να μας νοιάζουν τα λεφτά και τα αμάξια, σκέψου κι αυτό...

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Μπορεί να μας αρέσουν απλά οι ωραίοι (κατά το γούστο της καθεμιάς πάντα) χωρίς να μας νοιάζουν τα λεφτά και τα αμάξια, σκέψου κι αυτό...


Έστω αυτό...
Εγώ γιατί να δικαιούμαι λιγότερα, επειδή δεν είμαι μοντέλο;
Είναι άδικο!
Γιατί να πρέπει να επενδύσω στο να βγάλω λεφτά για να' χω μία ωραία γυναίκα;
Μου τη δίνουν οι τύποι, που με μόνο εφόδιο την εξωτερική εμφάνιση και χωρίς να κάνουν τίποτα άλλο έχουν όσες θέλουν! Ενώ άλλοι πρέπει να προσπαθούν κι εγώ δεν ξέρω πόσο.....
Είναι τόσος ο ρατσισμός που υπάρχει, που είμαι σίγουρος ότι ένας όμορφος που κακοποιεί την κοπέλα του θα είχε λιγότερες πιθανότητες να τον χωρίσει, απ' ότι άμα ήταν άσχημος! 
Ο έρωτας είναι για τους λίγους, τελικά!
Για την "ελίτ"!
Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι.......... στον Καιάδα....

----------


## Κύκνος

> Έστω αυτό...
> Εγώ γιατί να δικαιούμαι λιγότερα, επειδή δεν είμαι μοντέλο;
> Είναι άδικο!


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν αρέσεις σε καμία; Δεν ψάχνουν όλες μοντέλα...

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν αρέσεις σε καμία; Δεν ψάχνουν όλες μοντέλα...


Σ' αυτές που άρεσα, δεν μ' άρεσαν εμένα!
Οπότε άστο καλύτερα......

----------


## deleted-member09062017

υπαρχει και μεγαλυτερη ηττα... να σε βλεπουν μονο σαν γκομενο...

----------


## GiannisNik3

> υπαρχει και μεγαλυτερη ηττα... να σε βλεπουν μονο σαν γκομενο...


Δεν μου' χει τύχει και δεν ξέρω....
Τουλάχιστον εκεί νιώθεις πως ο "αντρισμός" σου ανεβαίνει!
Ενώ όταν στο ξεκόβουν αισθάνεσαι έναν υποβιβασμό και μία ταπείνωση, άλλο πράγμα βρε παιδί μου........

----------


## Remedy

> Χέσε μέσα.......
> Όταν αρχίζει μία με το "είσαι καλό παιδί, αλλά........." μάντεψε ποιος δε θα γαμήσει.....
> Ακόμα και σ' αυτό η εξωτερική εμφάνιση μετράει!
> Όταν είσαι ωραίος έχεις όσες θες, ενώ άμα είσαι μέτριος η κάτω του μετρίου παρακαλάς να σου κάτσει και η παραμικρή βούζα....
> Κωλοζωή!





> Εμείς φταίμε που δε γεννηθήκαμε με αναλογίες μοντέλου!
> Και γι αυτό δε δικαιούμαστε δωρεάν σεξ!
> Και πρέπει να μένουμε στερημένοι.....
> Ωραία κοινωνία.....
> Τύφλα να' χουν οι νόμοι της ευγονικής της Νυρεμβέργης και ο Χίτλερ!


Αυτο το "βουζα", τι σημαινει; μηπως μια κοπελα χαλια/ πολυ μετριας εμφανισης;
Αν ναι, κι εσυ αυτο που κατηγορεις δεν κανεις; να ξεχωριζεις τις κοπελες με βαση την εμφανιση τους; αφου το κανεις, γιατι απο εκεινες σε ενοχλει;

----------


## black_adder

μπα... περισσότερα ψυχολογικά δημιουργεί το... Είσαι καλό παιδί αλλά....
Και φυσικά δεν είναι λόγω μοντέλου...
Μην είσαι ηττοπαθής...

----------


## elisabet

Τι λέτε βρε παιδιά; Είστε με τα καλά σας; Μόνο οι ωραίοι έχουν σχέσεις δηλαδή;
Το ωραίο είναι υποκειμενικό για τον κάθε άνθρωπο...
Και δηλαδή συγνώμη τι μου λες, οτι αμα μου την πέσει ένας που δεν θεωρώ ωραίο (δεν θεωρώ λέω, γιατί είναι υποκειμενικό είπαμε εκτός από ακραίες περιπτώσεις) τι πρέπει να του πω δηλαδή; "Είσαι χάλια και για αυτό δεν σε θέλω;" Αυτό δεν είναι ειλικρίνεια, αυτό είναι αγένεια. Ασε που μπορεί να μην τον βρίσκω χάλια τον άνθρωπο, μπορεί να είναι μια χαρά, απλά σε ΜΕΝΑ να μην βγάζει τίποτα ερωτικό!
Και ναι σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να μου είναι και συμπαθής, να μου αρέσει η παρέα του το χιούμορ του και χίλια δύο, αλλά να μην τον θέλω ερωτικά, πού είναι το περίεργο; Όσο εκνευριστικό κι αν σας είναι, τότε θα ακούσει την ατάκα "σε βλέπω φιλικά" γιατί πολύ απλά αυτή μπορεί να είναι η αλήθεια.

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Το γιατι δεν δέχονται οτι πας σε studios?(αυτο δε γιατι πρέπει να το λες οπωσδήποτε, σε ρωτάνε η μόνος σου?


Το λέω μόνος μου, αλλά όχι με το "καλημέρα" σας, φυσικά!
Ένας σύντροφος δε πρέπει να γνωρίζει το σύντροφό του;
Να τα ξέρει όλα;
Άμα είναι να κρύβομαι κι από τον άνθρωπό μου, τότε ποιο το νόημα;
Να περνάμε καλά;
Καλό είναι κι αυτό, δε λέω...
Αλλά κάτι πιο ουσιαστικό απαιτεί πιο μεγάλη εμπιστοσύνη.

----------


## xristinaxrkd

> Εγώ αν ήμουνα μαζί σου, λέμε τώρα, και ήμασταν καλά και με ήξερες, έτσι; Και σου έλεγα ότι ό,τι εμπειρία έχω την έχω από γυναίκες σε studio πώς θα αντιδρούσες;


Είχα σχέση , με ένα παιδί πού πριν από εμένα, πήγαινε σε studio. ( Τα studio επειδή πρώτη φορά τα ακούω με αυτήν την έννοια , είναι τα δωμάτια με γυναίκες σωστά? )

----------


## xristinaxrkd

> Το λέω μόνος μου, αλλά όχι με το "καλημέρα" σας, φυσικά!
> Ένας σύντροφος δε πρέπει να γνωρίζει το σύντροφό του;
> Να τα ξέρει όλα;
> Άμα είναι να κρύβομαι κι από τον άνθρωπό μου, τότε ποιο το νόημα;
> Να περνάμε καλά;
> Καλό είναι κι αυτό, δε λέω...
> Αλλά κάτι πιο ουσιαστικό απαιτεί πιο μεγάλη εμπιστοσύνη.


Να σου πω κάτι , να έχεις κατά νου , σχετικά με την ειλικρίνεια .. Πριν κάνω σχέση με το πρώην μου (πια) , είχα διαγνωστεί με ψυχικά προβλήματα , ψυχαναγκασμό κατάθλιψη κ.α. μαζί με φάρμακά πού παίρνω. Θεώρησα τίμιο , να το ξέρει. Ε λοιπόν , ο συγκεκριμένος το είπε σε όλους . Όχι όταν χωρίσαμε αλλά κι όταν ήμασταν μαζί. Όμοιοι του με αντιμετωπίζουν , ως "προβληματικό κορίτσι" ή "τρελή" . Να σημειώσω , ότι μένω σε επαρχία και σήμερα είμαι 26 χρονών. Βίωσα ρατσισμό κι έκανα να βγω 1 χρόνο από το σπίτι μου ! Φέτος τα Χριστούγεννα βγήκα, μετά από αυτό.

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Είχα σχέση , με ένα παιδί πού πριν από εμένα, πήγαινε σε studio. ( Τα studio επειδή πρώτη φορά τα ακούω με αυτήν την έννοια , είναι τα δωμάτια με γυναίκες σωστά? )


Ναι, αυτά είναι..

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Να σου πω κάτι , να έχεις κατά νου , σχετικά με την ειλικρίνεια .. Πριν κάνω σχέση με το πρώην μου (πια) , είχα διαγνωστεί με ψυχικά προβλήματα , ψυχαναγκασμό κατάθλιψη κ.α. μαζί με φάρμακά πού παίρνω. Θεώρησα τίμιο , να το ξέρει. Ε λοιπόν , ο συγκεκριμένος το είπε σε όλους . Όχι όταν χωρίσαμε αλλά κι όταν ήμασταν μαζί. Όμοιοι του με αντιμετωπίζουν , ως "προβληματικό κορίτσι" ή "τρελή" . Να σημειώσω , ότι μένω σε επαρχία και σήμερα είμαι 26 χρονών. Βίωσα ρατσισμό κι έκανα να βγω 1 χρόνο από το σπίτι μου ! Φέτος τα Χριστούγεννα βγήκα, μετά από αυτό.


Λυπάμαι πολύ...
Και γιατί παρακαλώ είναι πιο προβληματικός αυτός που έχει κάτι και παίρνει το χ ή ψ φάρμακο κι όχι εκείνος που ξέρει ότι έχει και δεν παίρνει τίποτα ή δεν πάει στον ψυχίατρο, από φόβο μην του κολλήσουνε την "ταμπέλα"......
Αθάνατη ελληνική πραγματικότητα!
Να λένε τον ψυχίατρο ακόμη "τρελογιατρό"!
Ξέρεις πόσους νέους - και νέους ωραίους τώρα- έχω πετύχει στον ψυχίατρο εκεί που πάω;

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Να σου πω κάτι , να έχεις κατά νου , σχετικά με την ειλικρίνεια .. Πριν κάνω σχέση με το πρώην μου (πια) , είχα διαγνωστεί με ψυχικά προβλήματα , ψυχαναγκασμό κατάθλιψη κ.α. μαζί με φάρμακά πού παίρνω. Θεώρησα τίμιο , να το ξέρει. Ε λοιπόν , ο συγκεκριμένος το είπε σε όλους . Όχι όταν χωρίσαμε αλλά κι όταν ήμασταν μαζί.


Κι εμένα η δικιά μου, μόλις χωρίσαμε, φρόντισε να με "διαφημίσει" καταλλήλως στον περίγυρό της επειδή ήξερε ότι έπαιρνα Seroxat.
Το παιζε ανεκτική, όσο ήμασταν μαζί, μετά όμως τα βγαλε όλα στη φόρα....
Και μου λεγε θυμάμαι άκουσον άκουσον "νομίζεις ότι θα μπορέσεις να γίνεις ποτέ κανονικός άνθρωπος, χωρίς τα φάρμακα;"
Ακούς λίγο;
Κανονικός άνθρωπος!

----------


## xristinaxrkd

> Κι εμένα η δικιά μου, μόλις χωρίσαμε, φρόντισε να με "διαφημίσει" καταλλήλως στον περίγυρό της επειδή ήξερε ότι έπαιρνα Seroxat.
> Το παιζε ανεκτική, όσο ήμασταν μαζί, μετά όμως τα βγαλε όλα στη φόρα....
> Και μου λεγε θυμάμαι άκουσον άκουσον "νομίζεις ότι θα μπορέσεις να γίνεις ποτέ κανονικός άνθρωπος, χωρίς τα φάρμακα;"
> Ακούς λίγο;
> Κανονικός άνθρωπος!


Άρα με καταλαβαίνεις . Συμπέρασμα : Πρώτα προστάτευσε και σεβάσου , εσένα κι έπειτα τους άλλους. Μάθε να σε αγαπάς! Από τα μηνύματα σου , διακρίνω 2 πράγματα , α) χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση και β) ανάγκη να είσαι σωστός απέναντι στους άλλους, επειδή εσύ νιώθεις αδικημένος. Μέσα από την προσπάθεια πού κάνεις να τα βρεις με τον εαυτό σου , μάθε να σε αγαπάς περισσότερο. Τί θα πει ωραίος κι άσχημος , ψηλός κοντός κι άλλα τέτοια.... Όλοι είμαστε διαφορετικοί ,κι αυτή είναι η ομορφιά μας. Μην μιλάς εύκολα , για το προσωπικά σου . Δεν είναι ανάγκη να ξέρουν όλοι τί έχεις και τι κουβαλάς. Βλέπεις πόσο ανθρωποφάγοι , γινόμαστε εμείς οι "άνθρωποι"...

----------


## GiannisNik3

> κοντός


Κοντός είμαι...

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν είμαι αρνητικός....
> Οκ, ακούω!
> Ποιο πιστεύεις ότι είναι το πρόβλημά μου;


Οκ, αφού θες να ακούσεις λοιπόν θα σου πω.
Νομίζω οτι το πρόβλημα σου είναι οι ταμπέλες. Βάζεις ταμπέλες στους άλλους και βάζεις και στον εαυτό σου.
Επειδή είδα που ανέφερες κάπου και για εκκλησίες κτλ, θεωρώ οτι καταπιέστηκες πολύ ως παιδί, στην ηλικία που έπρεπε να κοινωνικοποιηθείς και να κάνεις σχέσεις με κοπελες (όχι απαραίτητα σεξουαλικές, αλλά κοινωνικές/φιλικές σίγουρα), εσύ καταπιεζόσουν από "πρέπει" και ηθικολογίες. Φαντάζομαι οτι αυτή θα ήταν μια φάση που έκρινες άλλους, που δεν είχαν την ίδια συμπεριφορά με σένα. Αυτό είναι κλασσικό δείγμα όταν καταπιεζόμαστε, να κρίνουμε τους άλλους για αυτά που ενδόμυχα θα θέλαμε να κάνουμε εμείς αλλά οι πεποιθήσεις μας, δεν μας το επιτρέπουν.
Και νομίζω και τώρα που δεν είσαι πια σε αυτη τη φάση , ακόμα αυτές οι πεποιθήσεις υπάρχουν μέσα σου και σε κατηγορείς. Γιαυτό εκλαμβάνεις τα πάντα ως αρνητική κριτική ακόμα και αυτά που οι άλλοι σου λένε καλοπροαίρετα.
Όταν μια γυναίκα σε αποφεύγει ευγενικά, θα έπρεπε να χαίρεσαι για την ευγένεια της και να δέχεσαι οτι δεν γίνεται να αρέσουμε σε όλους κι αυτό δεν μας κάνει ούτε άχρηστους, ούτε μη φυσιολογικούς. Ούτε κάνει τους άλλους αχάριστους ή δεν ξέρω γω τι άλλο που δεν μας εκτίμησαν. Απλά δεν αρέσουμε σε όλους, είναι τόσο απλό.

Αυτά που κανουν οι άλλοι για τα οποία διαμαρτύρεσαι και σε ενοχλούν, είναι στην ουσία αυτά που σε ενοχλούν στον εαυτό σου. Λες πχ οτι οι άλλοι σε αντιμέτωπισαν με ρατσισμό, γιατί αντιμετωπίζεις κάποιο πρόβλημα, ή γιατί δεν είσαι μοντέλο ή αρκετά πλούσιος κτλ αλλά κι εσύ κάνεις ακριβώς το ίδιο. Χωρίζεις τους ανθρώπους σε κατηγορίες, άλλες είναι βούζες (?), φυσιολογικοί, μη φυσιολογικοί, πλούσιοι, τυχεροί που τα έχουν όλα κτλ κτλ
Ξεκόλλα από όλα αυτά και πέταξε τις ταμπέλες όσο είναι νωρίς. Ο καθένας είναι οτι είναι για τον εαυτό του κι αυτό αρκεί. Οι άλλοι θα αρχίσουν να σε συμπαθούν και να σε πλησιάζουν όταν εσύ αρχίσεις να συμπαθείς λίγο τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Οκ, αφού θες να ακούσεις λοιπόν θα σου πω.
> Νομίζω οτι το πρόβλημα σου είναι οι ταμπέλες. Βάζεις ταμπέλες στους άλλους και βάζεις και στον εαυτό σου.
> Επειδή είδα που ανέφερες κάπου και για εκκλησίες κτλ, θεωρώ οτι καταπιέστηκες πολύ ως παιδί, στην ηλικία που έπρεπε να κοινωνικοποιηθείς και να κάνεις σχέσεις με κοπελες (όχι απαραίτητα σεξουαλικές, αλλά κοινωνικές/φιλικές σίγουρα), εσύ καταπιεζόσουν από "πρέπει" και ηθικολογίες. Φαντάζομαι οτι αυτή θα ήταν μια φάση που έκρινες άλλους, που δεν είχαν την ίδια συμπεριφορά με σένα. Αυτό είναι κλασσικό δείγμα όταν καταπιεζόμαστε, να κρίνουμε τους άλλους για αυτά που ενδόμυχα θα θέλαμε να κάνουμε εμείς αλλά οι πεποιθήσεις μας, δεν μας το επιτρέπουν.
> Και νομίζω και τώρα που δεν είσαι πια σε αυτη τη φάση , ακόμα αυτές οι πεποιθήσεις υπάρχουν μέσα σου και σε κατηγορείς. Γιαυτό εκλαμβάνεις τα πάντα ως αρνητική κριτική ακόμα και αυτά που οι άλλοι σου λένε καλοπροαίρετα.
> Όταν μια γυναίκα σε αποφεύγει ευγενικά, θα έπρεπε να χαίρεσαι για την ευγένεια της και να δέχεσαι οτι δεν γίνεται να αρέσουμε σε όλους κι αυτό δεν μας κάνει ούτε άχρηστους, ούτε μη φυσιολογικούς. Ούτε κάνει τους άλλους αχάριστους ή δεν ξέρω γω τι άλλο που δεν μας εκτίμησαν. Απλά δεν αρέσουμε σε όλους, είναι τόσο απλό.
> 
> Αυτά που κανουν οι άλλοι για τα οποία διαμαρτύρεσαι και σε ενοχλούν, είναι στην ουσία αυτά που σε ενοχλούν στον εαυτό σου. Λες πχ οτι οι άλλοι σε αντιμέτωπισαν με ρατσισμό, γιατί αντιμετωπίζεις κάποιο πρόβλημα, ή γιατί δεν είσαι μοντέλο ή αρκετά πλούσιος κτλ αλλά κι εσύ κάνεις ακριβώς το ίδιο. Χωρίζεις τους ανθρώπους σε κατηγορίες, άλλες είναι βούζες (?), φυσιολογικοί, μη φυσιολογικοί, πλούσιοι, τυχεροί που τα έχουν όλα κτλ κτλ
> Ξεκόλλα από όλα αυτά και πέταξε τις ταμπέλες όσο είναι νωρίς. Ο καθένας είναι οτι είναι για τον εαυτό του κι αυτό αρκεί. Οι άλλοι θα αρχίσουν να σε συμπαθούν και να σε πλησιάζουν όταν εσύ αρχίσεις να συμπαθείς λίγο τον εαυτό σου.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι "ταμπέλες", που λες, όσο παράδοξο κι αν ακουστεί με βοηθούν στο να κατανοήσω καλύτερα τον κόσμο.
Ή τουλάχιστον είναι μέρος της προσπάθειάς μου αυτής, έστω και στραβής!
Δεν ξέρω, πολλές φορές δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω αν ο άλλος απέναντί μου είναι καλός ή κακός...
Πώς θα ξέρω;

----------


## GiannisNik3

> στην ηλικία που έπρεπε να κοινωνικοποιηθείς και να κάνεις σχέσεις με κοπελες (όχι απαραίτητα σεξουαλικές, αλλά κοινωνικές/φιλικές σίγουρα)


Πιστεύεις ότι τώρα είναι αργά;

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Επειδή είδα που ανέφερες κάπου και για εκκλησίες κτλ, θεωρώ οτι καταπιέστηκες πολύ ως παιδί, στην ηλικία που έπρεπε να κοινωνικοποιηθείς και να κάνεις σχέσεις με κοπελες (όχι απαραίτητα σεξουαλικές, αλλά κοινωνικές/φιλικές σίγουρα), εσύ καταπιεζόσουν από "πρέπει" και ηθικολογίες. Φαντάζομαι οτι αυτή θα ήταν μια φάση που έκρινες άλλους, που δεν είχαν την ίδια συμπεριφορά με σένα


Ενδόμυχα ίσως, ποτέ όμως φανερά!
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω αυτό το κόμπλεξ του να θέλω να πουλήσω μούρη στους άλλους, σε αυτά τα θέματα (γκόμενες κλπ)! Το' χω απωθημένο!
Κι αυτό γιατί μια ζωή έβλεπα τους άλλους πιο μπροστά από μένα και κόμπλαρα.........
Θυμάμαι όταν πρωτοείδα την ταινία "Σπάιντερμαν".
Πήγαινα δευτέρα Γυμνασίου.
Ταυτίστηκα με τον Πήτερ Πάρκερ, πλήρως!
Για πολύ καιρό φαντασιωνόμουν ότι κάτι "μαγικό" γινότανε και άλλαζε η ζωή μου!
Και από ντροπαλός και κοινωνικός παρίας γινόμουν ο σούπερ ήρωας και γιατί όχι και ο "γαμάω" της υπόθεσης!!

----------


## archangel

> Προσωπικά δεν έχω ακούσει πολλά νέα παιδιά πια στην εποχή μας να πηγαίνουν συστηματικά σε στούντιος. Δεν λέω να πήγανε κάποια στιγμή από περιέργεια ή κάτι τέτοιο. Αλλά να πηγαίνουν συστηματικά, δεν έχω ακούσει.
> Και προφανώς υπάρχει λόγος για αυτό. Δεν ζούμε στο 30 όπου ήταν σχεδόν αδύνατο να βρει κάποιος νέος γυναίκα για να εκτονωθεί, ούτε θεωρείται πια ταμπου το προγαμίαιο σεξ. Τα 18χρονα λοιπόν αγόρια βρίσκουν σεξ πολύ ευκολα πια χωρίς να χρειάζονται επαγγελματίες.
> Αρα στη θέση σου θα αναρωτιόμουν τί είναι αυτό που με εμπόδιζε σε μια τέτοια εποχή να βρω σεξ και με έκανε να απευθυνθώ σε στούντιο. Ήμουν πολύ κλειστός; Δεν είχα φίλους/ες; Ήμουν πολύ ντροπαλός; Ήταν κάτι άλλο;
> 
> Μάλλον για αυτό λες οτι μόλις το μάθαιναν απομακρύνονταν από σένα. Υποδηλώνει οτι κάτι συμβαίνει εδώ.



Εγω μεχρι και πριν λιγο καιρο δεν ειχα πάει με τετοια γυναικα γτ ήθελα να βρω κοπέλα και να μην πάω ποτε εκει. Τίποτα δεν εγινε. Δε ξερω αν ειναι το '30 αλλα για μενα ετσι είναι. Βεβαια και τωρα που πηγα το μονο που κατάφερα ειναι να απογοητευτω... αλλα ακόμα και ετσι δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός πως είναι δυσκολο να βρεις σεξ. Ισως σε κάποιους που εχουν πολυ αυτοπεποιθηση και ότι αλλο ειναι αυτο που σας αρεσει να είναι κάτι πανέυκολο, αλλα για κάποιον που δε το έχει τότε για αυτόν ειναι μονόδρομος. Σαν να έχει σταματησει ο χρόνος στο '30...

----------


## archangel

> Γιατί δεν είναι φυσιολογικό;
> Είχα στύση από τα 11.
> Απλώς δε δοκίμασα ποτέ να προβώ σε αυτοϊκανοποίηση πλήρη, μέχρι τότε...
> Δεν ξέρω!
> Και στο δωμάτιό μου δε μπήκε ούτε υπολογιστής, ούτε τηλεόραση μέχρι να μπω στο Πανεπιστήμιο.
> Και στον υπολογιστή του πατέρα μου, που πήγαινα, είχε βάλει φίλτρο και δε μπορούσα να μπω σε πορνό....
> Οπότε.........
> Έπαιξε ρόλο πιστεύω και το γεγονός ότι είχα φίμωση κι έκανα εγχείρηση στα γεννητικά μου όργανα στα 15,5...
> Περιτομή δηλαδή.
> ...



ΤΙΙΙΙ; 
Ηταν καλό; πως ήταν;

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Εγω μεχρι και πριν λιγο καιρο δεν ειχα πάει με τετοια γυναικα γτ ήθελα να βρω κοπέλα και να μην πάω ποτε εκει. Τίποτα δεν εγινε. Δε ξερω αν ειναι το '30 αλλα για μενα ετσι είναι. Βεβαια και τωρα που πηγα το μονο που κατάφερα ειναι να απογοητευτω... αλλα ακόμα και ετσι δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός πως είναι δυσκολο να βρεις σεξ. Ισως σε κάποιους που εχουν πολυ αυτοπεποιθηση και ότι αλλο ειναι αυτο που σας αρεσει να είναι κάτι πανέυκολο, αλλα για κάποιον που δε το έχει τότε για αυτόν ειναι μονόδρομος. Σαν να έχει σταματησει ο χρόνος στο '30...


Το βλέπεις κι εσύ λοιπόν;
Άρα με καταλαβαίνεις.....
Σκέψου και το άλλο... Πόσοι έχουν την ψυχική αντοχή να ρισκάρουν (γιατί εδώ μιλάμε για ρίσκο) το χρόνο τους και την ψυχική τους υγεία και να δίνουν "εξετάσεις" , προκειμένου να απολαύσουν το σεξ; Πόσοι; Εγώ ξέρω κάποιον, που δεν ήθελε να πάει σε στούντιο - ήθελε με την αξία του να....- λες κι εμείς που πήγαμε είμαστε κι εγώ δεν ξέρω τι....... και προσπαθούσε, δεν του έβγαινε και ήταν για μεγάλη περίοδο μισογύνης..... Ευτυχώς εγώ πήγαινα τότε, εκεί που πήγαινα και είχα χαλαρώσει! Το ακριβώς αντίθετο από αυτόν ήμουνα... Όχι μισογύνης, αλλά φιλογύνης!

----------


## elisabet

> Εγω μεχρι και πριν λιγο καιρο δεν ειχα πάει με τετοια γυναικα γτ ήθελα να βρω κοπέλα και να μην πάω ποτε εκει. Τίποτα δεν εγινε. Δε ξερω αν ειναι το '30 αλλα για μενα ετσι είναι. Βεβαια και τωρα που πηγα το μονο που κατάφερα ειναι να απογοητευτω... αλλα ακόμα και ετσι δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός πως είναι δυσκολο να βρεις σεξ. Ισως σε κάποιους που εχουν πολυ αυτοπεποιθηση και ότι αλλο ειναι αυτο που σας αρεσει να είναι κάτι πανέυκολο, αλλα για κάποιον που δε το έχει τότε για αυτόν ειναι μονόδρομος. Σαν να έχει σταματησει ο χρόνος στο '30...


Archagel δυστυχώς η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν μερικά πράγματα δεν γίνουν στην ώρα τους, μετά γίνονται όλο και πιο δύσκολα.
Δεν ξέρω πως ήταν η δική σου εφηβεία και γιατί δεν κοινωνικοποιήθηκες τότε ώστε να μπεις στη διαδικασία των σχέσεων... φαντάζομαι ήσουν ντροπαλός ή δεν έτυχε... μεγαλώνοντας είναι λογικό αυτό να δυσκολεύει για έναν και μόνο λόγο. Γιατί χαμηλωνει ακόμα περισσότερο η αυτοπεποίθηση, μεγαλώνει το άγχος, δημιουργούνται ίσως φοβίες.
Κάνεις βήματα όμως! Και από όσο σε έχω δει εδώ μέσα δεν μου δίνεις καθόλου την αίσθηση του "προβληματικού". Μια χαρά παιδί φαίνεσαι και κοινωνικός και με τα χόμπι σου και με χιούμορ και απ όλα! Σου έχω πει ποιο νομίζω ότι είναι το λάθος που κάνεις και χαλάει η ιστορία.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου καλά έκανες και πήγες και στο στουντιο γιατί κι αυτό ως βάρος το κουβαλούσες που δεν είχες καθόλου εμπειρία. Νομίζω οτι τώρα θα είσαι πιο χαλαρός και πιο άνετος την επόμενη φορά :)

----------


## elisabet

> Πιστεύεις ότι τώρα είναι αργά;


Φυσικά και όχι!

----------


## archangel

> Δεν μίλησα για γκομενοκατακτητές ούτε για αυτούς που έχουν κάθε μέρα και άλλη.
> Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι οτι στην εποχή μας πια που δεν υπάρχουν τόσα ταμπου τα πραγματα είναι πιο απλά.
> Ενα αγόρι στα 15-17 που λογικά θα πηγαίνει σχολείο, θα έχει τις παρέες του αναμεσα σε αυτές και κορίτσια, θα έχει κοινωνικοποιηθεί φυσιολογικά, θα έχει διάφορες δραστηριότητες χόμπυ..ε όλο και καποια θα του αρέσει και όλο και με κάποια θα αρχίσει να γίνεται κάτι. Δεν είναι απλησίαστα πια τα κορίτσια!
> Αν εσύ ήσουν κλειστός όπως λες (πολλοί είναι, δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό), είναι λογικό να μην είχες τέτοιες ευκαιρίες. 
> Αν δεν είχες καθόλου φίλους όμως... τότε κατά τη γνώμη μου αναζήτησε εκεί την πηγή κι όχι στο τι ψάχνουν οι γυναίκες.
> Γυναίκες υπάρχουν πολλές και η καθεμιά ψάχνει διαφορετικά πράγματα.



χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

Συγνωμη που γελάω ελισαβετ μου αλλα αυτο ειναι πολυ αστείο. Υπάρχουν γυναίκες για όλους; Δεν ειναι απλησίαστα; Σε πιο πλανητη;
Εγω μια ζωη τωρα βλέπω να πηγαίνουν με τους ιδιους και τους ίδιους. Να τους κολλανε ακομα και αν ειναι παντρεμενοι. Και αν πάει κάποιος ανυπαντρος να τους κολλησει να τον βρίζουν. Ειχα κολλησει σε κοπέλα που ειχε κάτσει σε παντρεμένο γτ ηταν σοβαρός λεει (πολυ σοβαροι οι παντρεμένοι σαρανταρηδες που κολλανε σε 20χρονα) ενω λεει εγω δεν ήμουν σοβαρός επειδη εκανα μερικες φορες χιουμορ για να γελαει (επειδη σας αρέσουν οι άντρες με χιουμορ).

----------


## GiannisNik3

> ΤΙΙΙΙ; 
> Ηταν καλό; πως ήταν;


Ε, εκείνη την περίοδο που το βίωνα κι είχα ανάγκη περισσότερο για αυτοεπιβεβαίωση, έπαιρνα ευχαρίστηση. Αλλά, όπως σου είπα, η αυτοεπιβεβαίωση ήταν το ζητούμενο! Κι αυτό το καταλαβαίνω τώρα! Θεωρούσα το σεξ σαν την άθληση ένα πράγμα.... Κάτι, το οποίο χρειάζεται εξάσκηση!
Τώρα πια, από τότε που ακολουθώ φαρμακευτική αγωγή για ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικές διαταραχές οι επισκέψεις μου εκεί έχουν ελαττωθεί δραματικά! Κι αυτό, γιατί αντλώ αυτοπεποίθηση από άλλα πράγματα....

----------


## GiannisNik3

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
> 
> Συγνωμη που γελάω ελισαβετ μου αλλα αυτο ειναι πολυ αστείο. Υπάρχουν γυναίκες για όλους; Δεν ειναι απλησίαστα; Σε πιο πλανητη;
> Εγω μια ζωη τωρα βλέπω να πηγαίνουν με τους ιδιους και τους ίδιους. Να τους κολλανε ακομα και αν ειναι παντρεμενοι. Και αν πάει κάποιος ανυπαντρος να τους κολλησει να τον βρίζουν. Ειχα κολλησει σε κοπέλα που ειχε κάτσει σε παντρεμένο γτ ηταν σοβαρός λεει (πολυ σοβαροι οι παντρεμένοι σαρανταρηδες που κολλανε σε 20χρονα) ενω λεει εγω δεν ήμουν σοβαρός επειδη εκανα μερικες φορες χιουμορ για να γελαει (επειδη σας αρέσουν οι άντρες με χιουμορ).


Archangel, απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω έχεις κι εσύ μπόλικες "περιπτώσεις" στο βιογραφικό σου.....

----------


## archangel

> Ενδόμυχα ίσως, ποτέ όμως φανερά!
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω αυτό το κόμπλεξ του να θέλω να πουλήσω μούρη στους άλλους, σε αυτά τα θέματα (γκόμενες κλπ)! Το' χω απωθημένο!
> Κι αυτό γιατί μια ζωή έβλεπα τους άλλους πιο μπροστά από μένα και κόμπλαρα.........
> Θυμάμαι όταν πρωτοείδα την ταινία "Σπάιντερμαν".
> Πήγαινα δευτέρα Γυμνασίου.
> Ταυτίστηκα με τον Πήτερ Πάρκερ, πλήρως!
> Για πολύ καιρό φαντασιωνόμουν ότι κάτι "μαγικό" γινότανε και άλλαζε η ζωή μου!
> Και από ντροπαλός και κοινωνικός παρίας γινόμουν ο σούπερ ήρωας και γιατί όχι και ο "γαμάω" της υπόθεσης!!



Απο μικρος είχα ταυτιστει μαζί του κι εγω. Ακομα και τωρα περιμενω να γίνει κάτι και να γίνω σουπερ.
Πιθανων όσο θα ζω θα περιμένω κάτι να γίνει

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Φυσικά και όχι!


Προσπαθώ, αλλά έρχομαι αντιμέτωπος με το γεγονός ότι αρκετοί έχουν προχωρήσει, μέχρι και παιδιά έχουν! Αισθάνομαι, σα να μου υπενθυμίζουν χωρίς να το θέλουν τη δικιά μου μειονεξία και λάθος να μείνω πίσω σε αυτά! Τελικά ό,τι σε φοβίζει πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίζεις εκείνη τη στιγμή! Νόμιζα ότι σα μεγάλωνα θα γινόμουν πιο θαρραλέος, χωρίς να κάνω δουλειά με τον εαυτό μου, αλλά έκανα λάθος!
Τι πήγε στραβά σε μενα;
Οι ορμόνες μου με έκαναν να ωριμάσω αργότερα;
Τι έφταιξε;
23 χρόνων ήμουν θυμάμαι και στα θέματα "γυναίκες" αισθανόμουν σα 13-14!
Ένιωθα ότι περνούσα μία άλλη εφηβεία!
Κι ένας θείος μου, που είναι θεολόγος και της Εκκλησίας, είναι 45 χρόνων και δεν έχει πάει ποτέ με γυναίκα, διότι θεωρεί αμαρτία τις προγαμιαίες σχέσεις........

----------


## archangel

> Archagel δυστυχώς η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν μερικά πράγματα δεν γίνουν στην ώρα τους, μετά γίνονται όλο και πιο δύσκολα.
> Δεν ξέρω πως ήταν η δική σου εφηβεία και γιατί δεν κοινωνικοποιήθηκες τότε ώστε να μπεις στη διαδικασία των σχέσεων... φαντάζομαι ήσουν ντροπαλός ή δεν έτυχε... μεγαλώνοντας είναι λογικό αυτό να δυσκολεύει για έναν και μόνο λόγο. Γιατί χαμηλωνει ακόμα περισσότερο η αυτοπεποίθηση, μεγαλώνει το άγχος, δημιουργούνται ίσως φοβίες.
> Κάνεις βήματα όμως! Και από όσο σε έχω δει εδώ μέσα δεν μου δίνεις καθόλου την αίσθηση του "προβληματικού". Μια χαρά παιδί φαίνεσαι και κοινωνικός και με τα χόμπι σου και με χιούμορ και απ όλα! Σου έχω πει ποιο νομίζω ότι είναι το λάθος που κάνεις και χαλάει η ιστορία.
> Κατά τη γνώμη μου καλά έκανες και πήγες και στο στουντιο γιατί κι αυτό ως βάρος το κουβαλούσες που δεν είχες καθόλου εμπειρία. Νομίζω οτι τώρα θα είσαι πιο χαλαρός και πιο άνετος την επόμενη φορά :)



Αυτο είναι αληθεια. Ισως αν πηγαινα απο τα 18 μου να ειχα καταφερει κάτι ως τωρα. 

Ειχα απο μικρός μεγαλο πρόβλημα μπουλινγκ στο Δημοτικο. 3 σχολεια αλλαξα. Οσοι δεν με έδερναν δε με έκαναν παρέα για να μην φανε κι αυτα ξυλο. Μόνο μερικά κορίτσια με έκαναν παρέα κι αυτό λίγο. 
Και στο Γυμνάσιο ειχα λιγο πρόβλημα αλλα ήταν λίγο, παρόλα αυτα είχα μια φοβία στο να κάνω φίλους. 

Ευχαριστω :) Κανω βηματα αλλα είναι πολυ μικρα (babysteps) και είμαι πολυ μεγαλος πια. Με αυτο το ρυθμο θα κάνω πρωτη φορα κανονικη σχέση στα 50 μου..... και αυτο με αγχωνει πολυ.

Οχι ακριβως στουντιο... δεν εχουμε τέτοια εδω που είμαι... αλλα τουλάχιστον μου έφυγε αυτο το βάρος

----------


## archangel

> Ε, εκείνη την περίοδο που το βίωνα κι είχα ανάγκη περισσότερο για αυτοεπιβεβαίωση, έπαιρνα ευχαρίστηση. Αλλά, όπως σου πάει, η αυτοεπιβεβαίωση ήταν το ζητούμενο! Κι αυτό το καταλαβαίνω τώρα! Θεωρούσα το σεξ σαν την άθληση ένα πράγμα.... Κάτι, το οποίο χρειάζεται εξάσκηση!
> Τώρα πια, από τότε που ακολουθώ φαρμακευτική αγωγή για ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικές διαταραχές οι επισκέψεις μου εκεί έχουν ελαττωθεί δραματικά! Κι αυτό, γιατί αντλώ αυτοπεποίθηση από άλλα πράγματα....



Το ρωτάω γιατι θα ήθελα να ζησω μια φορα κατι τετοιο. Ειχα φίλο στο στρατο που μου είχε πει πως ειχε κάνει με την ξαδερφη του (δεν θυμάμαι αν ηταν 2η ή 3η) και μια φίλη της. Ηταν για μια φορα λεει μόνο γτ πάντα τον γούσταρε εκείνη και ήθελε να του το κάνει δωρο ο_Ο. Δε ξερω αν ήταν αληθεια ή ψέμματα, για αυτο σε ρωταω για να δω αν αυτο που μου είπε πως αισθάνθηκε ταιριάζει με αυτα που αισθάνθηκες εσυ.

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Απο μικρος είχα ταυτιστει μαζί του κι εγω. Ακομα και τωρα περιμενω να γίνει κάτι και να γίνω σουπερ.
> Πιθανων όσο θα ζω θα περιμένω κάτι να γίνει


Σούπερ μπορεί να μη γίνεις, όμως μπορείς να "τελειοποιήσεις" τον εαυτό σου μέχρι εκεί που τον παίρνει!
Εμένα με βοηθάει η δουλειά μου!
Εργάζομαι με παιδιά και μου κάνουν πολύ καλό!
Έχουν μία αθωότητα, μία ανιδιοτέλεια, μία ειλικρίνεια....
Παίζει να' ναι η μοναδική κατηγορία ανθρώπων, με τους οποίους μπορώ να συνεννοηθώ χωρίς παρεξηγήσεις!

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Αυτο είναι αληθεια. Ισως αν πηγαινα απο τα 18 μου να ειχα καταφερει κάτι ως τωρα. 
> 
> Ειχα απο μικρός μεγαλο πρόβλημα μπουλινγκ στο Δημοτικο. 3 σχολεια αλλαξα. Οσοι δεν με έδερναν δε με έκαναν παρέα για να μην φανε κι αυτα ξυλο. Μόνο μερικά κορίτσια με έκαναν παρέα κι αυτό λίγο. 
> Και στο Γυμνάσιο ειχα λιγο πρόβλημα αλλα ήταν λίγο, παρόλα αυτα είχα μια φοβία στο να κάνω φίλους. 
> 
> Ευχαριστω :) Κανω βηματα αλλα είναι πολυ μικρα (babysteps) και είμαι πολυ μεγαλος πια. Με αυτο το ρυθμο θα κάνω πρωτη φορα κανονικη σχέση στα 50 μου..... και αυτο με αγχωνει πολυ.
> 
> Οχι ακριβως στουντιο... δεν εχουμε τέτοια εδω που είμαι... αλλα τουλάχιστον μου έφυγε αυτο το βάρος


Πόσο χρονών είσαι;
Εγώ 28.
Η πρώτη μου φορά ήταν στα 22.

Αυτό το bullying είναι έγκλημα τελικά!

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Το ρωτάω γιατι θα ήθελα να ζησω μια φορα κατι τετοιο. Ειχα φίλο στο στρατο που μου είχε πει πως ειχε κάνει με την ξαδερφη του (δεν θυμάμαι αν ηταν 2η ή 3η) και μια φίλη της. Ηταν για μια φορα λεει μόνο γτ πάντα τον γούσταρε εκείνη και ήθελε να του το κάνει δωρο ο_Ο. Δε ξερω αν ήταν αληθεια ή ψέμματα, για αυτο σε ρωταω για να δω αν αυτο που μου είπε πως αισθάνθηκε ταιριάζει με αυτα που αισθάνθηκες εσυ.


Με την ξαδέρφη του;
Τι μου λες τώρα;

----------


## archangel

> Πόσο χρονών είσαι;
> Εγώ 28.
> Η πρώτη μου φορά ήταν στα 22.
> 
> Αυτό το bullying είναι έγκλημα τελικά!



29 και σε 2 μηνες 30....
η πρωτη μου φορα ηταν πριν λιγο καιρο.... ουτε μηνα....

μεγαλο εγκλημα

----------


## archangel

> Σούπερ μπορεί να μη γίνεις, όμως μπορείς να "τελειοποιήσεις" τον εαυτό σου μέχρι εκεί που τον παίρνει!
> Εμένα με βοηθάει η δουλειά μου!
> Εργάζομαι με παιδιά και μου κάνουν πολύ καλό!
> Έχουν μία αθωότητα, μία ανιδιοτέλεια, μία ειλικρίνεια....
> Παίζει να' ναι η μοναδική κατηγορία ανθρώπων, με τους οποίους μπορώ να συνεννοηθώ χωρίς παρεξηγήσεις!


Δε θα γινω εε?! Κρίμας.... :Ρ
ναι. κι εγω με τα μικρα τα πάω καλυτερα... μπορω να κάνω καλη παρέα μαζί τους...

----------


## archangel

> Με την ξαδέρφη του;
> Τι μου λες τώρα;



Ναι. Ετσι μου είπε. Τον γουσταρε λεει απο μικρη και πηγε μαζί τους μια βραδιά με την φίλη της. 
Αυτός τότε δουλευε μπαρμαν και μετα την δουλεια τις πηγε σπίτι της ξαδέρφης που έγινε και ότι έγινε

----------


## Anti-pression

> Να σου πω κάτι , να έχεις κατά νου , σχετικά με την ειλικρίνεια .. Πριν κάνω σχέση με το πρώην μου (πια) , είχα διαγνωστεί με ψυχικά προβλήματα , ψυχαναγκασμό κατάθλιψη κ.α. μαζί με φάρμακά πού παίρνω. Θεώρησα τίμιο , να το ξέρει. Ε λοιπόν , ο συγκεκριμένος το είπε σε όλους . Όχι όταν χωρίσαμε αλλά κι όταν ήμασταν μαζί. Όμοιοι του με αντιμετωπίζουν , ως "προβληματικό κορίτσι" ή "τρελή" . Να σημειώσω , ότι μένω σε επαρχία και σήμερα είμαι 26 χρονών. Βίωσα ρατσισμό κι έκανα να βγω 1 χρόνο από το σπίτι μου ! Φέτος τα Χριστούγεννα βγήκα, μετά από αυτό.


Τι νομίζεις ήταν πραγματικά ερωτευμενος μαζι σου, πως το καταλαβαινες; Ηταν αυτος ο λόγος που τον εμπιστευτηκες; 
Ακομη και ερωτευμενος να ηταν ομως και να μην ήθελε να διαδοσει τιποτα, όταν ερθει ο χωρισμος, αν ερθει, δεν ξερεις πως θα αντιδρασει ο αλλος. Ο ψυχολόγος τι σου ειχε πει, να το πεις σε μια ενδεχόμενη σχέση;

Δεν ειναι ομως οτι το ειπε. Ο τροπος ειναι. Αν ελεγε εχω μια κοπελα που την πιανει μια μελαγχολια που κ που κ σκεφτεται, ομως κανει προσπαθεια κ το παλευει, τοτε ολοι οι γνωστοι του θα σε βλεπανε με συμπαθεια. Το ειπε υποτιμητικα και σε βλεπανε σαν 'τρελη'. Που μυαλο να κατσει να σκεφτει ο κοσμος. Δεν ειναι ρατσισμος βασικα, βλακεια ειναι..

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Δε θα γινω εε?! Κρίμας.... :Ρ
> ναι. κι εγω με τα μικρα τα πάω καλυτερα... μπορω να κάνω καλη παρέα μαζί τους...


Ε ηρέμησε!
Δε σε πήραν και τα χρόνια!
Νέο παιδί είσαι!
Αλίμονο, αν νιώθαμε μεγάλοι από τώρα....
Άσχετα με το τι έχουμε περάσει....
Αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι να βάλεις ρεαλιστικούς στόχους και να προσπαθείς να τους πετυχαίνεις βήμα, βήμα.... Τότε θα έχεις την αίσθηση ότι "ανεβαίνεις"! Το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει. Αρκεί να έχεις επικεντρωμένο το μυαλό σου εκεί!

----------


## archangel

> Το βλέπεις κι εσύ λοιπόν;
> Άρα με καταλαβαίνεις.....
> Σκέψου και το άλλο... Πόσοι έχουν την ψυχική αντοχή να ρισκάρουν (γιατί εδώ μιλάμε για ρίσκο) το χρόνο τους και την ψυχική τους υγεία και να δίνουν "εξετάσεις" , προκειμένου να απολαύσουν το σεξ; Πόσοι; Εγώ ξέρω κάποιον, που δεν ήθελε να πάει σε στούντιο - ήθελε με την αξία του να....- λες κι εμείς που πήγαμε είμαστε κι εγώ δεν ξέρω τι....... και προσπαθούσε, δεν του έβγαινε και ήταν για μεγάλη περίοδο μισογύνης..... Ευτυχώς εγώ πήγαινα τότε, εκεί που πήγαινα και είχα χαλαρώσει! Το ακριβώς αντίθετο από αυτόν ήμουνα... Όχι μισογύνης, αλλά φιλογύνης!



Ναι καταλαβαινω. 
Οπως καταλαβαινω και εκεινο τον φίλο σου. Τελικα καταφερε τίποτα;
Ειχα διαβασει ενα βιβλιο για εναν αντρα που μιλουσε για το πως κατακτουσε τις γυναικες ευκολα. Ειχε παει με πάνω απο 300 γυναικες μεσα σε 5 χρόνια. Ελεγε πως οι γυναικες ειναι σαν ενα ψαρι (δε θυμαμαι πιο ψαρι). Το συγκεκριμενο ψαρι αν εμφανιστουν 2 πανομοιότυπα αρσενικα και μια θηλυκιά πάει με τον έναν απο τους δυο, τότε όλες οι θηλυκιες θα πανε με τον ιδιο και καμια με τον αλλον γτ όλες θα πουνε, αφου παει αυτη με αυτον σήμαινει πως αυτός εχει κάτι που ο αλλος δεν εχει. 
ποσο αληθες ειναι αυτο δε ξερω, ελπιζω να ειναι βλακειες.

----------


## archangel

> Archangel, απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω έχεις κι εσύ μπόλικες "περιπτώσεις" στο βιογραφικό σου.....



Εχω φλερταρει στα 29 μου χρόνια πανω απο 300 γυναικες και εχω φάει άλλες τόσες απορριψεις.

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Ναι καταλαβαινω. 
> Οπως καταλαβαινω και εκεινο τον φίλο σου. Τελικα καταφερε τίποτα;


Εντάξει. Στο τέλος βρήκε μια κοπέλα κι αυτός.
Και μου φάνηκε πιο ήρεμος την τελευταία φορά που τον είδα.
Βέβαια, μου υπογράμμισε ότι οι απόψεις του για τις γυναίκες δεν έχουν αλλάξει!




> Ειχα διαβασει ενα βιβλιο για εναν αντρα που μιλουσε για το πως κατακτουσε τις γυναικες ευκολα. Ειχε παει με πάνω απο 300 γυναικες μεσα σε 5 χρόνια. Ελεγε πως οι γυναικες ειναι σαν ενα ψαρι (δε θυμαμαι πιο ψαρι). Το συγκεκριμενο ψαρι αν εμφανιστουν 2 πανομοιότυπα αρσενικα και μια θηλυκιά πάει με τον έναν απο τους δυο, τότε όλες οι θηλυκιες θα πανε με τον ιδιο και καμια με τον αλλον γτ όλες θα πουνε, αφου παει αυτη με αυτον σήμαινει πως αυτός εχει κάτι που ο αλλος δεν εχει. 
> ποσο αληθες ειναι αυτο δε ξερω, ελπιζω να ειναι βλακειες.


Άμα διαβάζεις τέτοια βιβλία, φίλε μου, κάηκες!
Παράτα τα!
Και παράτα και τ' αντρικά περιοδικά και όλες τις άλλες "συμβουλές" τέτοιου τύπου....
Απευθύνονται σε ανθρώπους με συγκεκριμένη ιδιοσυγκρασία, που άλλη δουλειά δεν έχουν από το να είναι όλη μέρα έξω και να "χτυπάνε" γκόμενες!
Άκου ψάρια και μπούρδες.....
Και μόνο αν αισθάνεσαι μετά το διάβασμα τέτοιων βιβλίων άσχημα, αυτό από μόνο του πρέπει να σε κάνει να τα κόψεις!
Κάτι τέτοιες μαλακίες λέγανε και οι PUA (pick up artists), που ισχυρίζονται ότι μπορούν να έχουν όποια γυναίκα θέλουν στο κρεβάτι τους, ακόμα και παντρεμένες..... Ο διαχειριστής της ιστοσελίδας έλεγε ότι έχει πάει με 200 γυναίκες, για την πλάκα του!
Καλά φιλαράκι, βγάλε μας μια φωτογραφία τη φάτσα σου να τη βλέπουμε και άσε τις κομπορρημοσύνες, ανωνύμως........

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Εχω φλερταρει στα 29 μου χρόνια πανω απο 300 γυναικες και εχω φάει άλλες τόσες απορριψεις.


Καλά τις μέτραγες κιόλας;

----------


## GiannisNik3

> όταν ερθει ο χωρισμος, αν ερθει, δεν ξερεις πως θα αντιδρασει ο αλλος.


Ισχύει αυτό!
Το ίδιο μου είχε τύχει και μένα......

----------


## elisabet

> Αυτο είναι αληθεια. Ισως αν πηγαινα απο τα 18 μου να ειχα καταφερει κάτι ως τωρα. 
> 
> Ειχα απο μικρός μεγαλο πρόβλημα μπουλινγκ στο Δημοτικο. 3 σχολεια αλλαξα. Οσοι δεν με έδερναν δε με έκαναν παρέα για να μην φανε κι αυτα ξυλο. Μόνο μερικά κορίτσια με έκαναν παρέα κι αυτό λίγο. 
> Και στο Γυμνάσιο ειχα λιγο πρόβλημα αλλα ήταν λίγο, παρόλα αυτα είχα μια φοβία στο να κάνω φίλους. 
> 
> Ευχαριστω :) Κανω βηματα αλλα είναι πολυ μικρα (babysteps) και είμαι πολυ μεγαλος πια. Με αυτο το ρυθμο θα κάνω πρωτη φορα κανονικη σχέση στα 50 μου..... και αυτο με αγχωνει πολυ.
> 
> Οχι ακριβως στουντιο... δεν εχουμε τέτοια εδω που είμαι... αλλα τουλάχιστον μου έφυγε αυτο το βάρος


ωχ μπουλινγκ; για ποιο λόγο αν επιτρέπεται;
Εντάξει αυτό εξηγεί τις φοβίες που λες πάντως, φυσιολογικό είναι.
Μην υποτιμάς τον εαυτό σου και μην μιλάς άσχημα για αυτόν! Έκανες αρκετά βήματα, την επόμενη φορά θα δεις που θα πάνε όλα καλά γιατί εσύ θα εισαι πιο χαλαρός και θα ξέρεις καλύτερα τα όρια σου!
Και σταμάτα να είσαι ηττοπαθής!!!
Λες πως έχεις δοκιμάσει τα πάντα....ωραία...γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις κι αυτό για ένα διάστημα...να μιλας και να σκέφτεσαι για τον εαυτό σου μόνο με θετικές λέξεις;

----------


## GiannisNik3

> ωχ μπουλινγκ; για ποιο λόγο αν επιτρέπεται;
> Εντάξει αυτό εξηγεί τις φοβίες που λες πάντως, φυσιολογικό είναι.
> Μην υποτιμάς τον εαυτό σου και μην μιλάς άσχημα για αυτόν! Έκανες αρκετά βήματα, την επόμενη φορά θα δεις που θα πάνε όλα καλά γιατί εσύ θα εισαι πιο χαλαρός και θα ξέρεις καλύτερα τα όρια σου!
> Και σταμάτα να είσαι ηττοπαθής!!!
> Λες πως έχεις δοκιμάσει τα πάντα....ωραία...γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις κι αυτό για ένα διάστημα...να μιλας και να σκέφτεσαι για τον εαυτό σου μόνο με θετικές λέξεις;


Εγώ λέω να είσαι ο εαυτός σου απλά!

----------


## diomides

> Εχω φλερταρει στα 29 μου χρόνια πανω απο 300 γυναικες και εχω φάει άλλες τόσες απορριψεις.


Εγώ στα 29 μου όχι μόνο δεν είχα σταυρώσει γυναίκα αλλά δεν είχα πάει καν να κάνω εγχείρηση περιτομής ενώ είχα διεγνωσμένο θέμα (φίμωση) το οποίο με εμπόδιζε να κάνω σεξ. Ας μην ξεχνάμε σε ποιο φόρουμ βρισκόμαστε, το ότι είμαστε στην τελευταία θέση της τροφικής αλυσίδας από θέμα σεξ δεν είναι το πρόβλημά μας αλλά μία από τις συνέπειες του προβλήματος για το οποίο μπήκαμε στο φόρουμ αυτό.

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Εγώ στα 29 μου όχι μόνο δεν είχα σταυρώσει γυναίκα αλλά δεν είχα πάει καν να κάνω εγχείρηση περιτομής ενώ είχα διεγνωσμένο θέμα (φίμωση) το οποίο με εμπόδιζε να κάνω σεξ. Ας μην ξεχνάμε σε ποιο φόρουμ βρισκόμαστε, το ότι είμαστε στην τελευταία θέση της τροφικής αλυσίδας από θέμα σεξ δεν είναι το πρόβλημά μας αλλά μία από τις συνέπειες του προβλήματος για το οποίο μπήκαμε στο φόρουμ αυτό.


Καλωσόρισες κι εσύ στην παρέα μας!
Έλα να γινόμαστε πολλοί......
Και νόμιζα ότι η σημερινή εποχή είναι η καλύτερη, όσον αφορά τις σχέσεις μεταξύ των δύο φύλων, κι ότι μπορεί εύκολα να βρει σεξ!
Πω, πω πόσο προβληματικοί είμαστε....... Πω, πω, πω!

----------


## diomides

> Καλωσόρισες κι εσύ στην παρέα μας!
> Έλα να γινόμαστε πολλοί......
> Και νόμιζα ότι η σημερινή εποχή είναι η καλύτερη, όσον αφορά τις σχέσεις μεταξύ των δύο φύλων, κι ότι μπορεί εύκολα να βρει σεξ!
> Πω, πω πόσο προβληματικοί είμαστε....... Πω, πω, πω!


Δεν ανήκουμε στον γενικό πληθυσμό εμείς εδώ μέσα, στον γενικό πληθυσμό τα πράγματα είναι καλύτερα από παλαιότερα

----------


## archangel

> Καλά τις μέτραγες κιόλας;



Στο περίπου!!!

----------


## archangel

> ωχ μπουλινγκ; για ποιο λόγο αν επιτρέπεται;
> Εντάξει αυτό εξηγεί τις φοβίες που λες πάντως, φυσιολογικό είναι.
> Μην υποτιμάς τον εαυτό σου και μην μιλάς άσχημα για αυτόν! Έκανες αρκετά βήματα, την επόμενη φορά θα δεις που θα πάνε όλα καλά γιατί εσύ θα εισαι πιο χαλαρός και θα ξέρεις καλύτερα τα όρια σου!
> Και σταμάτα να είσαι ηττοπαθής!!!
> Λες πως έχεις δοκιμάσει τα πάντα....ωραία...γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις κι αυτό για ένα διάστημα...να μιλας και να σκέφτεσαι για τον εαυτό σου μόνο με θετικές λέξεις;



επειδη ήμουν πιο ήρεμος και καλο παιδι απο αυτούς. στο πρώτο και δευτερο σχολειο μαλιστα με εδερναν γτ ημουν ξενος για αυτούς. Για δουλεια είχαμε μετακομησει εκει και επειδη δεν ήμουν απο εκει με εδερναν καθημερινα. Στο δευτερο μαλιστα με εδερνε και η δασκαλα...
όποτε με έβλεπε κατω μετα το ξυλο απο τα αλλα παιδια με χαστουκιζε και μου τσιμπουσε το κεφαλι. και ήταν μάλιστα και γνωστη της μάνας μου..... 
πες με κακο αλλα όταν έμαθα πως τρακαρε και πέθανε χαρηκα πολυ... 
Πριν παω σε αυτα τα σχολεια ήμουν σε ενα αλλο που είχε ολα και όλα τεσσερα παιδια. τρια κοριτσια κι εγω. ήταν ωραια τότε αλλα εκλεισε και ξεκίνησε η κόλαση μου στα τρια εκεινα σχολεια.

Προσπαθω αλλα δεν μου είναι ευκολο.... ειδικα αν αποτυγχανω. Αν είναι όπως τα λες πανευκολο στην εποχη μας να εχεις κοπέλα τότε ειμαι αχρηστός και ανίκανος που δεν εχω..... ή τουλαχιστον ετσι νιωθω

----------


## archangel

> Εγώ στα 29 μου όχι μόνο δεν είχα σταυρώσει γυναίκα αλλά δεν είχα πάει καν να κάνω εγχείρηση περιτομής ενώ είχα διεγνωσμένο θέμα (φίμωση) το οποίο με εμπόδιζε να κάνω σεξ. Ας μην ξεχνάμε σε ποιο φόρουμ βρισκόμαστε, το ότι είμαστε στην τελευταία θέση της τροφικής αλυσίδας από θέμα σεξ δεν είναι το πρόβλημά μας αλλά μία από τις συνέπειες του προβλήματος για το οποίο μπήκαμε στο φόρουμ αυτό.



Μια απο τα ιδια.... χωρις την φίμωση

----------


## diomides

Ε καλά και τώρα είμαι 39 και πάλι σχεδόν στο μηδέν είμαι, όμως αυτό είναι μια από τις συνέπειες του προβλήματος μας, όχι το ίδιο το πρόβλημα

----------


## GiannisNik3

> επειδη ήμουν πιο ήρεμος και καλο παιδι απο αυτούς. στο πρώτο και δευτερο σχολειο μαλιστα με εδερναν γτ ημουν ξενος για αυτούς. Για δουλεια είχαμε μετακομησει εκει και επειδη δεν ήμουν απο εκει με εδερναν καθημερινα. Στο δευτερο μαλιστα με εδερνε και η δασκαλα...
> όποτε με έβλεπε κατω μετα το ξυλο απο τα αλλα παιδια με χαστουκιζε και μου τσιμπουσε το κεφαλι. και ήταν μάλιστα και γνωστη της μάνας μου..... 
> πες με κακο αλλα όταν έμαθα πως τρακαρε και πέθανε χαρηκα πολυ... 
> Πριν παω σε αυτα τα σχολεια ήμουν σε ενα αλλο που είχε ολα και όλα τεσσερα παιδια. τρια κοριτσια κι εγω. ήταν ωραια τότε αλλα εκλεισε και ξεκίνησε η κόλαση μου στα τρια εκεινα σχολεια.
> 
> Προσπαθω αλλα δεν μου είναι ευκολο.... ειδικα αν αποτυγχανω. Αν είναι όπως τα λες πανευκολο στην εποχη μας να εχεις κοπέλα τότε ειμαι αχρηστός και ανίκανος που δεν εχω..... ή τουλαχιστον ετσι νιωθω


Φίλε μου και μόνο από πείσμα πρέπει να βρεις την αυτοεκτίμησή σου!!
Μακάρι να μπορούσα να σου προσφέρω μια μεγάλη αγκαλιά!
Τι μαλάκες ήταν όλοι αυτοί;
Σε δέρνανε;
Και αυτή η μαλακισμένη η δασκάλα, όχι μόνο δεν έκανε τίποτα, αλλά έριχνε κι άλλο λάδι στη φωτιά;
Δε ντρεπότανε λίγο;
Εγώ, αν μου το κάνανε αυτό στο παιδί μου, μήνυση θα της έκανα!!
Ου να μου χαθεί....
Άντε μην αρχίσω τα κοσμητικά επίθετα εδώ μέσα και με πετάξουν έξω από το forum!
Εσύ γιατί τους άφηνες;
Δε σκέφτηκες να τους αστράψεις μία;
Έστω και λίγο......

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Ε καλά και τώρα είμαι 39 και πάλι σχεδόν στο μηδέν είμαι, όμως αυτό είναι μια από τις συνέπειες του προβλήματος μας, όχι το ίδιο το πρόβλημα


Ποιο πιστεύεις πως είναι το πρόβλημα;

----------


## diomides

> Ποιο πιστεύεις πως είναι το πρόβλημα;


Η όποια νεύρωση, ψύχωση ή διαταραχή προσωπικότητας έχει στον καθένα μας διαγνωστεί

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Η όποια νεύρωση, ψύχωση ή διαταραχή προσωπικότητας έχει στον καθένα μας διαγνωστεί


Εσύ τι έχεις, αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## diomides

> Εσύ τι έχεις, αν επιτρέπεται;


Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή αγχώδεις νευρωτικές εκδηλώσεις και διαταραχή πανικού. Τα χάπια βέβαια μου έχουν εξαλείψει την τελευταία.

----------


## chris athens

Προσωπικά το πρόβλημα σου το έχουν λύσει πολλοί πηγαίνοντας πιστεύω σε πορνες.το μόνο που δεν πρέπει να κάνεις ποτέ είναι αγώνα διεκδικησεις της εκάστοτε κοπελας...σεξ είναι αυτό που θέλεις βαθύτατα η ακόμα και έρωτας πες το..πιστεύω ότι μια ***** μπορεί να τα προσφέρει όλα αυτά σχεδόν αβίαστα..οι ψυχολόγοι πάντως σε αυτά δεν βοηθάνε τόσο αφού πιστεύω πως τις περισσότερες φορές είναι θέματα σπερμοσυσσορευσης η πολυγαμιας ακόμα και υποσυνειδητης

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Προσωπικά το πρόβλημα σου το έχουν λύσει πολλοί πηγαίνοντας πιστεύω σε πορνες.το μόνο που δεν πρέπει να κάνεις ποτέ είναι αγώνα διεκδικησεις της εκάστοτε κοπελας...σεξ είναι αυτό που θέλεις βαθύτατα η ακόμα και έρωτας πες το..πιστεύω ότι μια ***** μπορεί να τα προσφέρει όλα αυτά σχεδόν αβίαστα..οι ψυχολόγοι πάντως σε αυτά δεν βοηθάνε τόσο αφού πιστεύω πως τις περισσότερες φορές είναι θέματα σπερμοσυσσορευσης η πολυγαμιας ακόμα και υποσυνειδητης


Μπορείς να το κάνεις λίγο πιο λιανά;
Ιδίως το τελευταίο;

----------


## chris athens

> Μπορείς να το κάνεις λίγο πιο λιανά;
> Ιδίως το τελευταίο;


Ρώτησε ακριβώς τι θες?

----------


## elisabet

> επειδη ήμουν πιο ήρεμος και καλο παιδι απο αυτούς. στο πρώτο και δευτερο σχολειο μαλιστα με εδερναν γτ ημουν ξενος για αυτούς. Για δουλεια είχαμε μετακομησει εκει και επειδη δεν ήμουν απο εκει με εδερναν καθημερινα. Στο δευτερο μαλιστα με εδερνε και η δασκαλα...
> όποτε με έβλεπε κατω μετα το ξυλο απο τα αλλα παιδια με χαστουκιζε και μου τσιμπουσε το κεφαλι. και ήταν μάλιστα και γνωστη της μάνας μου..... 
> πες με κακο αλλα όταν έμαθα πως τρακαρε και πέθανε χαρηκα πολυ... 
> Πριν παω σε αυτα τα σχολεια ήμουν σε ενα αλλο που είχε ολα και όλα τεσσερα παιδια. τρια κοριτσια κι εγω. ήταν ωραια τότε αλλα εκλεισε και ξεκίνησε η κόλαση μου στα τρια εκεινα σχολεια.
> 
> Προσπαθω αλλα δεν μου είναι ευκολο.... ειδικα αν αποτυγχανω. Αν είναι όπως τα λες πανευκολο στην εποχη μας να εχεις κοπέλα τότε ειμαι αχρηστός και ανίκανος που δεν εχω..... ή τουλαχιστον ετσι νιωθω


Τι λες βρε;; Πώς γινόταν όλα αυτα χωρίς να αντιδράσει κανείς; Εννοώ, στους γονείς σου τότε δεν το είχες πει, δεν σε προστάτευσαν;
Ενταξει τα παιδιά είναι σκληρά πάντα κι όταν εντοπίσουν κάποιον πιο "αδύναμο" έχουν την τάση να του τη πέφτουν, αλλά δεν έκανε κανείς τίποτα για αυτο; Και μου λες οτι και η δασκάλα σε χτυπούσε έτσι χωρίς λόγο;!!!
Κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία/έχεις κάνει; Νομίζω θα σε βοηθούσε να βρεις τι είναι αυτό που σε κρατούσε και δεν αντιδρούσες τότε.

Αυτό που έλεγα για την εποχή και το παρεξηγήσατε, είναι η σύγκριση με παλιότερα. Ένας 17αρης πχ το 40 ή το 60 πολύ δύσκολα μπορούσε να βρει σεξ, δεν προσφέροταν γιατί ήταν άλλη η εποχή. Έτσι υπήρχε πολύ μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη ύπαρξης επαγγελματιών. Τώρα πια οι γυναίκες έχουν αλλάξει, δεν θεωρούν το σεξ κάτι κακό, ούτε ο γάμος είναι προϋπόθεση. Ένα παιδί λοιπόν 16-17 χρονών μπορεί να κάνει τις σχέσεις του και να βρει σεξ πολύ πιο εύκολα. Σε αυτό αναφερόμουν.
Όταν κάτι δεν έχει πάει καλά σε αυτές τις ηλικίες, είτε γιατί έτυχαν οι συνθήκες έτσι είτε γιατί το άτομο το ίδιο δεν μπορούσε να ανταποκριθεί είναι λογικό μετά να δυσκολεύει. Δεν βάζω όριο στο πότε θα γίνει το σεξ, οτι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να γίνει στα 17 ή στα 20, μπορεί και να μην έχει γίνει μέχρι τότε, αλλά αν έχει υπάρξει μια σωστή εξέλιξη του ατόμου μέχρι τότε χωρίς καταναγκασμούς (να έχει φίλους, να έχει αναπτύξει την αυτοπεποίθηση του, να έχει δραστηριότητες, να έχει παρέες με το αλλο φύλο κτλ), τότε ναι μετά είναι εύκολο να γίνει, είναι απλά θέμα χρόνου.
Δεν είσαι άχρηστος! Απλά προφανώς σου έτυχαν θέματα που σε μπλόκαραν τότε και περιόρισαν την εξέλιξη σου σε αυτόν τον τομέα και για αυτό τώρα δυσκολεύεσαι. Δεν σημαίνει πως είναι ακατόρθωτο, σημαίνει πώς πρέπει να μάθεις από την αρχή και να παλέψεις διπλά για την αυτοπεποιθηση σου ενώ όλα αυτά θα είχαν έρθει φυσικά αν δεν προηγηθεί τα άλλα που είπαμε.
Δεν είσαι ο μοναδικός, όλοι λίγο πολύ παλεύουμε με θέματα του παρελθόντος ή της παιδικής μας ηλικίας για να "διορθώσουμε" αυτά που έγιναν με λάθος τρόπο και επηρέασαν τον καθένα μας σε κάποιο τομέα της ζωής μας.

----------


## xristinaxrkd

> Τι νομίζεις ήταν πραγματικά ερωτευμενος μαζι σου, πως το καταλαβαινες; Ηταν αυτος ο λόγος που τον εμπιστευτηκες; 
> Ακομη και ερωτευμενος να ηταν ομως και να μην ήθελε να διαδοσει τιποτα, όταν ερθει ο χωρισμος, αν ερθει, δεν ξερεις πως θα αντιδρασει ο αλλος. Ο ψυχολόγος τι σου ειχε πει, να το πεις σε μια ενδεχόμενη σχέση;
> 
> Δεν ειναι ομως οτι το ειπε. Ο τροπος ειναι. Αν ελεγε εχω μια κοπελα που την πιανει μια μελαγχολια που κ που κ σκεφτεται, ομως κανει προσπαθεια κ το παλευει, τοτε ολοι οι γνωστοι του θα σε βλεπανε με συμπαθεια. Το ειπε υποτιμητικα και σε βλεπανε σαν 'τρελη'. Που μυαλο να κατσει να σκεφτει ο κοσμος. Δεν ειναι ρατσισμος βασικα, βλακεια ειναι..


Καλημέρα Anti-pression ! α) Του είπα για την κατάσταση της ψυχικής μου υγείας, προκειμένου να είμαι ειλικρινής μαζί του και αν ποτέ στο διάστημα της σχέση μας , πάθαινα λχ μία κρίση πανικού , να ξέρει τί είναι. Δεν ήταν τόσο θέμα συναισθημάτων ( ήμουν ερωτευμένη και το είπα , ήταν ερωτευμένος και του το είπα , τον εμπιστεύτηκα κ.α ) Έχω και είχα έντονη συμπτωματολογία κι αυτό με ώθησε να του μιλήσω. β) Εφόσον χωρίσαμε , κι ενώ βίωσα τις συνέπειες του "είναι τρελή " , "χωρίσαμε γιατί είναι αχάριστη, εγώ δέχτηκα τα προβλήματα της κι αυτή με χώρισε" η ψυχολόγος μου , με συμβούλεψε να το δω σαν ένα μεμονωμένο κακό περιστατικό στην ζωή μου και να το πω σε έναν επόμενο σύντροφο. Έτσι κι αλλιώς οι περιγραφές μου για το τί ακριβώς έχω είναι φειδωλές σε άτομα πλην της οικογένειας μου. γ) Εγώ το λέω ρατσισμό όλο αυτό , πού κράτησε 1,5 χρόνο (!!!) , βλακεία είναι η έλλειψη παιδείας σε αυτά τα ζητήματα και γενικά στο διαφορετικό. Κρίμα γιατί είμαστε νέοι άνθρωποι ... :(

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Ρώτησε ακριβώς τι θες?


Γενικά γι' αυτό που είπες.....
"το μόνο που δεν πρέπει να κάνεις ποτέ είναι αγώνα διεκδικησεις της εκάστοτε κοπελας...σεξ είναι αυτό που θέλεις βαθύτατα η ακόμα και έρωτας πες το..πιστεύω ότι μια ***** μπορεί να τα προσφέρει όλα αυτά σχεδόν αβίαστα..οι ψυχολόγοι πάντως σε αυτά δεν βοηθάνε τόσο αφού πιστεύω πως τις περισσότερες φορές είναι θέματα σπερμοσυσσορευσης η πολυγαμιας ακόμα και υποσυνειδητης"
Φίλε μου, θέλω κάποια στιγμή να κάνω παιδιά!
Τα αγαπώ πολύ και θέλω και δικά μου....
Πώς θα κάνω, εάν δε βρω γυναίκα;
Θέλω να βρω και 'γω μία που να με καταλαβαίνει....
Δε μπορώ να διανοηθώ το ενδεχόμενο να είμαι έτσι πάντα, μόνος και έρημος!
Με τρομάζει η μοναξιά.......
Δεν μπορώ.....

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Καλημέρα Anti-pression ! α) Του είπα για την κατάσταση της ψυχικής μου υγείας, προκειμένου να είμαι ειλικρινής μαζί του και αν ποτέ στο διάστημα της σχέση μας , πάθαινα λχ μία κρίση πανικού , να ξέρει τί είναι. Δεν ήταν τόσο θέμα συναισθημάτων ( ήμουν ερωτευμένη και το είπα , ήταν ερωτευμένος και του το είπα , τον εμπιστεύτηκα κ.α ) Έχω και είχα έντονη συμπτωματολογία κι αυτό με ώθησε να του μιλήσω. β) Εφόσον χωρίσαμε , κι ενώ βίωσα τις συνέπειες του "είναι τρελή " , "χωρίσαμε γιατί είναι αχάριστη, εγώ δέχτηκα τα προβλήματα της κι αυτή με χώρισε" η ψυχολόγος μου , με συμβούλεψε να το δω σαν ένα μεμονωμένο κακό περιστατικό στην ζωή μου και να το πω σε έναν επόμενο σύντροφο. Έτσι κι αλλιώς οι περιγραφές μου για το τί ακριβώς έχω είναι φειδωλές σε άτομα πλην της οικογένειας μου. γ) Εγώ το λέω ρατσισμό όλο αυτό , πού κράτησε 1,5 χρόνο (!!!) , βλακεία είναι η έλλειψη παιδείας σε αυτά τα ζητήματα και γενικά στο διαφορετικό. Κρίμα γιατί είμαστε νέοι άνθρωποι ... :(


Μοιάζει λίγο με τη δική μου περίπτωση αυτό που περιγράφεις......

----------


## chris athens

> Γενικά γι' αυτό που είπες.....
> "το μόνο που δεν πρέπει να κάνεις ποτέ είναι αγώνα διεκδικησεις της εκάστοτε κοπελας...σεξ είναι αυτό που θέλεις βαθύτατα η ακόμα και έρωτας πες το..πιστεύω ότι μια ***** μπορεί να τα προσφέρει όλα αυτά σχεδόν αβίαστα..οι ψυχολόγοι πάντως σε αυτά δεν βοηθάνε τόσο αφού πιστεύω πως τις περισσότερες φορές είναι θέματα σπερμοσυσσορευσης η πολυγαμιας ακόμα και υποσυνειδητης"
> Φίλε μου, θέλω κάποια στιγμή να κάνω παιδιά!
> Τα αγαπώ πολύ και θέλω και δικά μου....
> Πώς θα κάνω, εάν δε βρω γυναίκα;
> Θέλω να βρω και 'γω μία που να με καταλαβαίνει....
> Δε μπορώ να διανοηθώ το ενδεχόμενο να είμαι έτσι πάντα, μόνος και έρημος!
> Με τρομάζει η μοναξιά.......
> Δεν μπορώ.....


Γίνε δότης σπέρματος η γκαστρωσε την γυναικα κάποιου άλλου..καμία δεν θα σε καταλάβει καλύτερα από τον ευατο σου..πάντα μόνος θα είσαι ειδικά με μια γυναίκα..Την επόμενη μέρα μπορεί να έχεις πεθάνει.δες το ετσι και χαλάρωσε από τις υπερβολικές προσδοκίες. ..οι πόρνες κρατάνε καλή συντροφιά σχεδόν σε όλους...απλά να θυμάσαι ότι Β γυναίκα είναι το ναυάγιο του άντρα όσες φορές σκέφτεσαι να προχωρήσεις περαιτέρω με μια κοπέλα από το σεξ

----------


## chris athens

> Τι λες βρε;; Πώς γινόταν όλα αυτα χωρίς να αντιδράσει κανείς; Εννοώ, στους γονείς σου τότε δεν το είχες πει, δεν σε προστάτευσαν;
> Ενταξει τα παιδιά είναι σκληρά πάντα κι όταν εντοπίσουν κάποιον πιο "αδύναμο" έχουν την τάση να του τη πέφτουν, αλλά δεν έκανε κανείς τίποτα για αυτο; Και μου λες οτι και η δασκάλα σε χτυπούσε έτσι χωρίς λόγο;!!!
> Κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία/έχεις κάνει; Νομίζω θα σε βοηθούσε να βρεις τι είναι αυτό που σε κρατούσε και δεν αντιδρούσες τότε.
> 
> Αυτό που έλεγα για την εποχή και το παρεξηγήσατε, είναι η σύγκριση με παλιότερα. Ένας 17αρης πχ το 40 ή το 60 πολύ δύσκολα μπορούσε να βρει σεξ, δεν προσφέροταν γιατί ήταν άλλη η εποχή. Έτσι υπήρχε πολύ μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη ύπαρξης επαγγελματιών. Τώρα πια οι γυναίκες έχουν αλλάξει, δεν θεωρούν το σεξ κάτι κακό, ούτε ο γάμος είναι προϋπόθεση. Ένα παιδί λοιπόν 16-17 χρονών μπορεί να κάνει τις σχέσεις του και να βρει σεξ πολύ πιο εύκολα. Σε αυτό αναφερόμουν.
> Όταν κάτι δεν έχει πάει καλά σε αυτές τις ηλικίες, είτε γιατί έτυχαν οι συνθήκες έτσι είτε γιατί το άτομο το ίδιο δεν μπορούσε να ανταποκριθεί είναι λογικό μετά να δυσκολεύει. Δεν βάζω όριο στο πότε θα γίνει το σεξ, οτι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να γίνει στα 17 ή στα 20, μπορεί και να μην έχει γίνει μέχρι τότε, αλλά αν έχει υπάρξει μια σωστή εξέλιξη του ατόμου μέχρι τότε χωρίς καταναγκασμούς (να έχει φίλους, να έχει αναπτύξει την αυτοπεποίθηση του, να έχει δραστηριότητες, να έχει παρέες με το αλλο φύλο κτλ), τότε ναι μετά είναι εύκολο να γίνει, είναι απλά θέμα χρόνου.
> Δεν είσαι άχρηστος! Απλά προφανώς σου έτυχαν θέματα που σε μπλόκαραν τότε και περιόρισαν την εξέλιξη σου σε αυτόν τον τομέα και για αυτό τώρα δυσκολεύεσαι. Δεν σημαίνει πως είναι ακατόρθωτο, σημαίνει πώς πρέπει να μάθεις από την αρχή και να παλέψεις διπλά για την αυτοπεποιθηση σου ενώ όλα αυτά θα είχαν έρθει φυσικά αν δεν προηγηθεί τα άλλα που είπαμε.
> Δεν είσαι ο μοναδικός, όλοι λίγο πολύ παλεύουμε με θέματα του παρελθόντος ή της παιδικής μας ηλικίας για να "διορθώσουμε" αυτά που έγιναν με λάθος τρόπο και επηρέασαν τον καθένα μας σε κάποιο τομέα της ζωής μας.


οι περισσότεροι θέλουμε μόνο σεξ χωρίς δεσμεύσεις σχέσεις και λοιπές αηδίες.Αυτά είναι για τα παιδάκια.το θέμα είναι να πηδ.Σ και να την κάνεις όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορεις..εδώ να πούμε ότι οι ψυχολόγοι δεν θα βοηθήσουν πουθενά...όλο χαζές συμβουλές δίνεται εδώ μέσα..το θέμα είναι το τώρα.Κάνε εκείνο Κάνε τούτο και άμα Σ πρωξεις επρωξες..εμας μας αρέσουν τα σίγουρα χαρτια ομως και γιαυτο λεμε οχι στην ψευτοβελτιωση και τραβαμε έναν άσο από το μανίκι μας που λέγεται *****..Έτσι αποφεύγουμε οποιαδήποτε δέσμευση με οποιαδήποτε αδήλωτη *****.Την λύση της *****ς την προτείνει και ο ασκητής.έναςααπό τους μεγαλύτερους Σεξολόγος της Ελλάδας ίσως και της Ευρώπης

----------


## Κύκνος

Πόρνη είναι μόνο αυτή που πληρώνεται για το σεξ άρα από που κι ως που υπάρχουν αδήλωτες; Εκτός κι αν εννοείς τις "παράνομες" αν το λέω σωστά κιόλας...

----------


## chris athens

> Πόρνη είναι μόνο αυτή που πληρώνεται για το σεξ άρα από που κι ως που υπάρχουν αδήλωτες; Εκτός κι αν εννοείς τις "παράνομες" αν το λέω σωστά κιόλας...


υπάρχει και η εμμεση πληρωμη κυκνε...οι περισσότερες Δυστυχώς στις μερες ειναι διακριτικες πορνες

----------


## Κύκνος

> υπάρχει και η εμμεση πληρωμη κυκνε...οι περισσότερες Δυστυχώς στις μερες ειναι διακριτικες πορνες


Τι εννοείς έμμεση πληρωμή; Το να κεράσεις κανέναν καφέ στο πρώτο ραντεβού π.χ. ή να της πάρεις δώρο στα γενέθλια; Ρωτάω για να καταλάβω αυτή τη λογική...

----------


## chris athens

> Τι εννοείς έμμεση πληρωμή; Το να κεράσεις κανέναν καφέ στο πρώτο ραντεβού π.χ. ή να της πάρεις δώρο στα γενέθλια; Ρωτάω για να καταλάβω αυτή τη λογική...


ίσως περισσότερο για τον καφέ αλλά όχι τόσο για δώρο γενεθλίων..Αυτό που λέω είναι πως οι γυναίκες κάθονται σε αντρες που έχουν κάτι να κερδίσουν υλικά άρα πορνες ειναι

----------


## Κύκνος

> ίσως περισσότερο για τον καφέ αλλά όχι τόσο για δώρο γενεθλίων..Αυτό που λέω είναι πως οι γυναίκες κάθονται σε αντρες που έχουν κάτι να κερδίσουν υλικά άρα πορνες ειναι


Όχι όλες, μ' αυτό που λες προσβάλλεις όσες γυναίκες γράφουν εδώ μέσα κι ίσως θα έπρεπε να το ξανασκεφτείς...άλλωστε πλέον πια δουλεύουμε κι εμείς, αυτό που το βάζεις;

----------


## Tonya

> Όχι όλες, μ' αυτό που λες προσβάλλεις όσες γυναίκες γράφουν εδώ μέσα κι ίσως θα έπρεπε να το ξανασκεφτείς...άλλωστε πλέον πια δουλεύουμε κι εμείς, αυτό που το βάζεις;


γιατί το λες αυτό; να τις προσβάλλει θέλει, γι αυτό τα λέει

----------


## Κύκνος

> γιατί το λες αυτό; να τις προσβάλλει θέλει, γι αυτό τα λέει


Αν αυτός είναι ο σκοπός του άνευ λόγου κι αιτίας, πάω πάσο...θα πω μόνο ότι είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας...

----------


## chris athens

> IZE=3]Όχι όλες, μ' αυτό που λες προσβάλλεις όσες γυναίκες γράφουν εδώ μέσα κι ίσως θα έπρεπε να το ξανασκεφτείς...άλλωστε πλέον πια δουλεύουμε κι εμείς, αυτό που το βάζεις;[/SIZE]


οποίος έχει την μύγα μυγιαζεται λέει. .δουλεύετε για 3 και εξήντα..δηλαδή σαν να μην δουλεύετε..Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω λέω..όλες χορηγούς για( σχέσεις )ψάχνουν δηλαδή κάποιον να του τα τρώνε..αλλά δεν το λένε.παριστάνουν τις παρθενεςκαι αθώες.το 90% το λιγότερο είναι αδήλωτες.

----------


## Κύκνος

> οποίος έχει την μύγα μυγιαζεται λέει. .δουλεύετε για 3 και εξήντα..δηλαδή σαν να μην δουλεύετε..Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω λέω..όλες χορηγούς για( σχέσεις )ψάχνουν δηλαδή κάποιον να του τα τρώνε..αλλά δεν το λένε.παριστάνουν τις παρθενεςκαι αθώες.το 90% το λιγότερο είναι αδήλωτες.


Κι όποιος έχει τη σφίγγα σφίγγεται...δεν έχω να μυγιαστώ για κάτι γιατί ουδέποτε έφαγα λεφτά από γκόμενο, γενική παρατήρηση έκανα...όσο για τους μισθούς δεν τους φτιάχνουμε εμείς, λυπάμαι...

----------


## Tonya

> Αν αυτός είναι ο σκοπός του άνευ λόγου κι αιτίας, πάω πάσο...θα πω μόνο ότι είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας...


ξέρεις κάτι; άρχισα να τον διαβάζω με πολύ ενδιαφέρον. βλέπω ότι έχει πολύ δρόμο να κάνει. αυτή η περιφρόνηση προς τη γυναίκα που βγαίνει από το στόμα του έχει βαθιές ρίζες. εδώ εμείς δεν είμαστε οι κατάλληλοι συνομιλητές του, γυναίκες και άνδρες. δες πώς συμβουλεύει έναν άλλον άντρα που υποφέρει απο μοναξιά, θέλει να τον περάσει στη δική του μηδενιστική πλευρά, εκείνος αγωνιά κι αυτός δεν τον σέβεται. η γνώμη του για τις πόρνες επίσης έχει ενδιαφέρον. μάλλον ο θεραπευτής του θα πρέπει να σκύψει πάνω στο ζήτημα της σιχαμάρας που βγάζει από μέσα του για το γυναικείο φύλο. κατά τη γνώμη μου αυτοπεριθωριοποιείται και το θέλει πολύ, έτσι για να μας φτύνει. έξω από δω δεν μπορεί να το κάνει, εκεί κάθεται στη γωνιά του και μπορεί και να τρώει τα νύχια του, όμως η ανωνυμία εδώ τον βολεύει, όπως επίσης και ότι οι συνομιλητές του έρχονται εδώ άοπλοι για να καταθέσουν τον εαυτό τους. νομίζω πως ο τύπος χρειάζεται πολλή δουλειά με τον θεραπευτή του

----------


## Κύκνος

> ξέρεις κάτι; άρχισα να τον διαβάζω με πολύ ενδιαφέρον. βλέπω ότι έχει πολύ δρόμο να κάνει. αυτή η περιφρόνηση προς τη γυναίκα που βγαίνει από το στόμα του έχει βαθιές ρίζες. εδώ εμείς δεν είμαστε οι κατάλληλοι συνομιλητές του, γυναίκες και άνδρες. δες πώς συμβουλεύει έναν άλλον άντρα που υποφέρει απο μοναξιά, θέλει να τον περάσει στη δική του μηδενιστική πλευρά, εκείνος αγωνιά κι αυτός δεν τον σέβεται. η γνώμη του για τις πόρνες επίσης έχει ενδιαφέρον. μάλλον ο θεραπευτής του θα πρέπει να σκύψει πάνω στο ζήτημα της σιχαμάρας που βγάζει από μέσα του για το γυναικείο φύλο. κατά τη γνώμη μου αυτοπεριθωριοποιείται και το θέλει πολύ, έτσι για να μας φτύνει. έξω από δω δεν μπορεί να το κάνει, εκεί κάθεται στη γωνιά του και μπορεί και να τρώει τα νύχια του, όμως η ανωνυμία εδώ τον βολεύει, όπως επίσης και ότι οι συνομιλητές του έρχονται εδώ άοπλοι για να καταθέσουν τον εαυτό τους. νομίζω πως ο τύπος χρειάζεται πολλή δουλειά με τον θεραπευτή του


Τι να σου πω Τόνια, δεν ξέρω αν φέρεται κι έτσι έξω εκτός από εδώ πάντως αν είχε τα κότσια να με αποκαλέσει ***** στην πραγματική ζωή θα έτρωγε χαστούκι, μπορεί να είμαι οτιδήποτε άλλο αλλά όχι αυτό...όσον αφορά τη γνώμη του για τις δηλωμένες όπως λέει πόρνες έχω καταλάβει από πράγματα που έχει γράψει στο παρελθόν ότι τις θεωρεί καλύτερες από τις κανονικές κοπέλες οπότε άστον να πηγαίνει και να τ' ακουμπάει εκεί, τι μας νοιάζει; Απ' το μισθό μας τα παίρνει;

----------


## Tonya

> Τι να σου πω Τόνια, δεν ξέρω αν φέρεται κι έτσι έξω εκτός από εδώ πάντως αν είχε τα κότσια να με αποκαλέσει ***** στην πραγματική ζωή θα έτρωγε χαστούκι, μπορεί να είμαι οτιδήποτε άλλο αλλά όχι αυτό...όσον αφορά τη γνώμη του για τις δηλωμένες όπως λέει πόρνες έχω καταλάβει από πράγματα που έχει γράψει στο παρελθόν ότι τις θεωρεί καλύτερες από τις κανονικές κοπέλες οπότε άστον να πηγαίνει και να τ' ακουμπάει εκεί, τι μας νοιάζει; Απ' το μισθό μας τα παίρνει;


σωστά μιλάς. το σέρτικο ξύδι στο κάπι του κάνει ζημία λέει η παροιμία. ας κάτσει στο περιθώριο, επιλογή του.

----------


## chris athens

> ξέρεις κάτι; άρχισα να τον διαβάζω με πολύ ενδιαφέρον. βλέπω ότι έχει πολύ δρόμο να κάνει. αυτή η περιφρόνηση προς τη γυναίκα που βγαίνει από το στόμα του έχει βαθιές ρίζες. εδώ εμείς δεν είμαστε οι κατάλληλοι συνομιλητές του, γυναίκες και άνδρες. δες πώς συμβουλεύει έναν άλλον άντρα που υποφέρει απο μοναξιά, θέλει να τον περάσει στη δική του μηδενιστική πλευρά, εκείνος αγωνιά κι αυτός δεν τον σέβεται. η γνώμη του για τις πόρνες επίσης έχει ενδιαφέρον. μάλλον ο θεραπευτής του θα πρέπει να σκύψει πάνω στο ζήτημα της σιχαμάρας που βγάζει από μέσα του για το γυναικείο φύλο. κατά τη γνώμη μου αυτοπεριθωριοποιείται και το θέλει πολύ, έτσι για να μας φτύνει. έξω από δω δεν μπορεί να το κάνει, εκεί κάθεται στη γωνιά του και μπορεί και να τρώει τα νύχια του, όμως η ανωνυμία εδώ τον βολεύει, όπως επίσης και ότι οι συνομιλητές του έρχονται εδώ άοπλοι για να καταθέσουν τον εαυτό τους. νομίζω πως ο τύπος χρειάζεται πολλή δουλειά με τον θεραπευτή του


σιγά μην μας τα τρώνε οι ψυχολόγοι τα λαμόγια..όλο παπαρ.λογιες και από λύσεις τίποτα..μακριά από τέτοιους εκτός από ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις ψυχιάτρων.Δεν υποφέρει από μοναξιά αλλά από αγαμία πιστεύω περισσότερο. Βέβαια κάποιοι εδώ θα θέλαν κάτι τετοιο ώστε να τον θεραπεύσουν αναλόγως..κάποια λαμόγια γουστάρουν να περιπλέκουν τα πράγματα εδώ νομίζω..Εγώ απλά δίνω απλές λύσεις. Πρώτα από όλα νοιάζομαι για το καλό του αλλου

----------


## GiannisNik3

> .Δεν υποφέρει από μοναξιά αλλά από αγαμία πιστεύω περισσότερο.


Δεν αισθάνομαι αγαμίες, αγαπητέ!
Δε νομίζω ότι είναι αυτό το θέμα μου...
Παλιότερα είχα πάει μέχρι και με 30 διαφορετικές γυναίκες...
Αν ήταν, πιστεύω, θα είχε καλυφθεί το κενό μου!
-Λέω το "κενό" μου, διότι ένα "κενό" νιώθω-......
Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημά μου.
Επιζητάω κάτι βαθύτερο.....
Θεωρώ πως κάπου θα υπάρχει και μια γυναίκα που θα μπορεί να με "γεμίζει" από μόνη της!
Κι όχι μόνο σεξ. Που θα μ' αγαπάει γι αυτό που είμαι, που δε θα φοβάμαι να της μιλήσω για τα πολύ προσωπικά μου μήπως με παρεξηγήσει και απομακρυνθεί κ.α.....
Απλά, έχω ένα κακό προαίσθημα ότι θα περάσει από δίπλα μου και δε θα τη δω.......

----------


## chris athens

> Δεν αισθάνομαι αγαμίες, αγαπητέ!
> Δε νομίζω ότι είναι αυτό το θέμα μου...
> Παλιότερα είχα πάει μέχρι και με 30 διαφορετικές γυναίκες...
> Αν ήταν, πιστεύω, θα είχε καλυφθεί το κενό μου!
> -Λέω το "κενό" μου, διότι ένα "κενό" νιώθω-......
> Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημά μου.
> Επιζητάω κάτι βαθύτερο.....
> Θεωρώ πως κάπου θα υπάρχει και μια γυναίκα που θα μπορεί να με "γεμίζει" από μόνη της!
> Κι όχι μόνο σεξ. Που θα μ' αγαπάει γι αυτό που είμαι, που δε θα φοβάμαι να της μιλήσω για τα πολύ προσωπικά μου μήπως με παρεξηγήσει και απομακρυνθεί κ.α.....
> Απλά, έχω ένα κακό προαίσθημα ότι θα περάσει από δίπλα μου και δε θα τη δω.......


Εντάξει Εσύ είσαι η τραγική εξαίρεση μαλλον

----------


## diomides

Ρε σεις, cosmopolitan forum το κάνατε εδώ μέσα...

----------


## archangel

> Φίλε μου και μόνο από πείσμα πρέπει να βρεις την αυτοεκτίμησή σου!!
> Μακάρι να μπορούσα να σου προσφέρω μια μεγάλη αγκαλιά!
> Τι μαλάκες ήταν όλοι αυτοί;
> Σε δέρνανε;
> Και αυτή η μαλακισμένη η δασκάλα, όχι μόνο δεν έκανε τίποτα, αλλά έριχνε κι άλλο λάδι στη φωτιά;
> Δε ντρεπότανε λίγο;
> Εγώ, αν μου το κάνανε αυτό στο παιδί μου, μήνυση θα της έκανα!!
> Ου να μου χαθεί....
> Άντε μην αρχίσω τα κοσμητικά επίθετα εδώ μέσα και με πετάξουν έξω από το forum!
> ...



Φίλε μου για να βρω κάτι πρεπει πρωτα να το χάσω. Εγω δε την απέκτησα ποτε μου...
Αυτο που πρέπει να κάνω ειναι να αποκτήσω αυτοεκτίμηση. Εχω κανει βηματα, και μαλιστα μεγαλα, αλλα εχω πολυ δρομο ακομα και.... νιωθω πως ο χρόνος μου τελειωνει.

Ασε. Πολυ καθικια όλοι τους. Σαν τις σφίγγες έπεφταν πάνω μου καθε μερα...
Οσο για τη "δασκαλα" ναι με έδερνε και αυτη... του στυλ, γυρω γυρω όλοι βαρατε τον Μανωλη... (Βεγκος)
Ναι το σκεφτόμουν αλλα φοβόμουν πως αν έκανα κάτι θα τα έκανα χειρότερα... παιδι ήμουν, 4 τάξη πήγαινα. Τωρα μακαρι να μπορουσα να γυρισω πίσω στο χρόνο θα τα σάπιζα στο ξυλο, αλλα τοτε φοβόμουν πως θα βρω μπελα απο τους γονείς τους που τα χτυπησα.

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Εντάξει Εσύ είσαι η τραγική εξαίρεση μαλλον


Έχω συναισθήματα και δε θα τα χάσω!
Θα κάνω τα πάντα γι' αυτό!
Η μεγαλύτερη ήττα είναι να γίνει και να κάνει κανείς ό,τι πριν το θεωρούσε απευκταίο.......

----------


## archangel

> Τι λες βρε;; Πώς γινόταν όλα αυτα χωρίς να αντιδράσει κανείς; Εννοώ, στους γονείς σου τότε δεν το είχες πει, δεν σε προστάτευσαν;
> Ενταξει τα παιδιά είναι σκληρά πάντα κι όταν εντοπίσουν κάποιον πιο "αδύναμο" έχουν την τάση να του τη πέφτουν, αλλά δεν έκανε κανείς τίποτα για αυτο; Και μου λες οτι και η δασκάλα σε χτυπούσε έτσι χωρίς λόγο;!!!
> Κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία/έχεις κάνει; Νομίζω θα σε βοηθούσε να βρεις τι είναι αυτό που σε κρατούσε και δεν αντιδρούσες τότε.
> 
> Αυτό που έλεγα για την εποχή και το παρεξηγήσατε, είναι η σύγκριση με παλιότερα. Ένας 17αρης πχ το 40 ή το 60 πολύ δύσκολα μπορούσε να βρει σεξ, δεν προσφέροταν γιατί ήταν άλλη η εποχή. Έτσι υπήρχε πολύ μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη ύπαρξης επαγγελματιών. Τώρα πια οι γυναίκες έχουν αλλάξει, δεν θεωρούν το σεξ κάτι κακό, ούτε ο γάμος είναι προϋπόθεση. Ένα παιδί λοιπόν 16-17 χρονών μπορεί να κάνει τις σχέσεις του και να βρει σεξ πολύ πιο εύκολα. Σε αυτό αναφερόμουν.
> Όταν κάτι δεν έχει πάει καλά σε αυτές τις ηλικίες, είτε γιατί έτυχαν οι συνθήκες έτσι είτε γιατί το άτομο το ίδιο δεν μπορούσε να ανταποκριθεί είναι λογικό μετά να δυσκολεύει. Δεν βάζω όριο στο πότε θα γίνει το σεξ, οτι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να γίνει στα 17 ή στα 20, μπορεί και να μην έχει γίνει μέχρι τότε, αλλά αν έχει υπάρξει μια σωστή εξέλιξη του ατόμου μέχρι τότε χωρίς καταναγκασμούς (να έχει φίλους, να έχει αναπτύξει την αυτοπεποίθηση του, να έχει δραστηριότητες, να έχει παρέες με το αλλο φύλο κτλ), τότε ναι μετά είναι εύκολο να γίνει, είναι απλά θέμα χρόνου.
> Δεν είσαι άχρηστος! Απλά προφανώς σου έτυχαν θέματα που σε μπλόκαραν τότε και περιόρισαν την εξέλιξη σου σε αυτόν τον τομέα και για αυτό τώρα δυσκολεύεσαι. Δεν σημαίνει πως είναι ακατόρθωτο, σημαίνει πώς πρέπει να μάθεις από την αρχή και να παλέψεις διπλά για την αυτοπεποιθηση σου ενώ όλα αυτά θα είχαν έρθει φυσικά αν δεν προηγηθεί τα άλλα που είπαμε.
> Δεν είσαι ο μοναδικός, όλοι λίγο πολύ παλεύουμε με θέματα του παρελθόντος ή της παιδικής μας ηλικίας για να "διορθώσουμε" αυτά που έγιναν με λάθος τρόπο και επηρέασαν τον καθένα μας σε κάποιο τομέα της ζωής μας.



Οχι. Δεν ειχα πει κουβέντα. Οταν ειχαν δει τα σημαδια απο το χέρι της "δασκαλας" και με ρωτησαν ποιος το έκανε δεν μιλησα. Πηγαν και ρωτησαν την "δασκαλα" και τους ειπε πως δεν ήξερε αλλα θα με πρόσεχε περισσοτερο.... και μετα απο αυτο μου τσιμποσε το κεφαλι για να μην φαινονται. 
Εφτασα σε σημειο να μην θελω να πάω σχολειο. Οταν μια μερα δεν άντεξα και μιλησα εγινε χαμός. Ο πατερας μου επιασε τα παιδια και τα σακατεψε στο ξυλο. Η μανα μου την "δασκαλα" και την εκανε σκουπιδι (όχι πως δεν ήταν). Πηγαινε για μηνυση κατευθειαν αλλα η ξαδερφη της μάνας μου την έπιασε (αυτη ήταν γνωστη της "δασκαλας" μου) και την παρακάλεσε να μην κανει μηνυση γτ ήταν αρρωστη και μαλακιες. Εγω ήθελα να τελειωνει το όλο θεμα και ετσι δεν εκανε μηνυση, αλλα έφυγα κι απο αυτο το σχολειο. Πηγα σε ενα αλλο και τα ιδια κι εκει. Τουλαχιστον δεν ειχα και την δασκαλα. Απεκτησα ομως μια φιλη τοτε... την καθαρίστρια του σχολειου. Εκει πέρναγα τα διαλείμματα μου. 

Ο λόγος που με χτυπουσε ήταν λεει γτ με έβλεπε κατω (μετα το ξύλο απο τα αλλα παιδια, ένας κρατουσε τσιλιες και μόλις ερχοταν αυτη εφευγαν όλοι και με αφηναν εκει) νωμιζε πως κυλιόμουν στο πάτωμα σαν παιχνιδι και με έδερνε για αυτο.... Ποιο ηλιθια δικαιολογια EVER!!!
Ξερω τι είναι. Το ίδιο πράγμα που κρατάει όλα τα παιδια που εχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Ο φόβος. Ο φόβος μην βρεις μεγαλυτερο μπελα, φόβος μην απογοητευσεις τους γονείς σου, φόβος μην φας περισσοτερο ξυλο. Ομως ήταν βλακεια μου. Για αυτο αν αυτη την στιγμη κάποιο παιδι που παθαινει μπουλινγκ διαβαζει αυτο το μηνυμα να ξερει πως αυτη οι μπουλιδες περνουν δυναμη απο το φόβο σου. Χωρίς αυτόν είναι μικροσκοπικα σκουλίκια. Αχρηστα παράσιτα και τιποτα αλλο που κάνουν ότι κανουν για να καλυψουν την ανικανότητα τους.
Για αυτο καντε κατι. Μιληστε στους γονεις σας. Μην τους αφηνετε να κλέβουν απο την δύναμη σας.

Καταλαβαινω τι ήθελες να πεις. Και συμφωνω κατα ενα μέρος. Αλλα όχι εντελως. Για παράδειγμα αυτα τα μέρη (προσωπικα δε πηγα σε studio γτ δεν υπάρχουν τετοια στο τόπο μου... πηγα στα άλλα που εχεις πολυ λιγο χρονο και ειναι χάλια.... μα χάλια η εξυπηρέτηση!)
ανθιζουν ακομα και σημερα. Εγω να φανταστεις όταν πήγα ήταν γεματο. Εφυγα και πηγα μεσημερι και δεν είχε πελατες... μονο όταν πληρωσα δευτερη φορα, (δεν προλαβα να ολοκληρωσω την πρωτη και πληρωσα και δευτερη φορα.... αφου ντυθηκα και βγηκα έξω) ειχε έρθει ενας αλλος πελατης. Και αυτα τα μερη ειναι για κατι γρηγορο. Υπάρχουν γυναικες που πληρωνονται 10 φορες περισσοτερο για μια ωρα και εχουν τεράστιο πελατολόγιο.... και όχι μονο απο πλουσιους. Μαλιστα ερευνες λένε πως τωρα με την κριση εχουν αυξηθει τετοια επαγγελματα...
Οποτε το σεξ όντως εχει αυξηθει για κάποιους (πχ βλεπω τα ανηψια μου ειναι γυμνασιο αλλα εχουν κοπελες. Δεν εχουν κάνει κατι ακόμα, αλλα εχουν πλησιασει πιο κοντα απο εμενα πάντως) αλλα δεν ειναι για όλους. Αυτοι που θα εκαναν σεξ, αν είχαν γεννηθει παλια, με 10 γυναικες πχ τωρα θα κάνουν με 50. Ενω αυτοι που δε θα έκαναν παλια, δε θα κάνουν και τωρα. Δεν αλλαξε κάτι αλλο. 
Νιωθω σαν 10χρονος στο σωμα 29χρονου. Σαν σεξουαλικα να έμεινα 10 χρονων.... όπως και για το θεμα φίλιες να είμαι 5. Τοσο χαλια.

Μακαρι να ήμουν ο μοναδικός. Τουλάχιστον θα ήξερα πως μόνο εγω υποφερω και πως κανεις άλλος δεν εχει αυτόν τον πόνο...
Να σου πω ενα αστειο;


Πριν βρω αυτο το φόρουμ, πιστευα πραγματικα πως μόνο εγω υπάρχω... Πως ήμουν κατι σαν το αντίβαρο στην ζυγαρια για να φερνω μια ισορροπια. Ότι δεν έκανα κατι γτ έπρεπε κάποιος να μην κάνει για να μπορουν να έχουν σχεσεις οι αλλοι. Σαν να θυσιαζόμουν (θέλοντας και μη) για να εχουν όλοι οι άλλοιαυτο που δεν μπορουσα να έχω εγω... ξερω, γελεια σκέψη αλλα μου εδινε δυναμη και πολυ υπομονη. Οταν ανακάλυψα αυτο το φόρουμ και είδα πόσοι σαν και μενα υπάρχουν, λυπηθηκα που η "θυσία" μου ήταν αχρηστη. Που δεν ήμουν συμαντικός/ξεχωριστός ουτε καν σε αυτο. Που και άλλοι ενιωθαν τον πόνο να μην τους θέλουν ερωτικα....

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Οχι. Δεν ειχα πει κουβέντα. Οταν ειχαν δει τα σημαδι!!
> Ξερω τι είναι. Το ίδιο πράγμα που κρατάει όλα τα παιδια που εχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Ο φόβος. Ο φόβος μην βρεις μεγαλυτερο μπελα, φόβος μην απογοητευσεις τους γονείς σου, φόβος μην φας περισσοτερο ξυλο. Ομως ήταν βλακεια μου. Για αυτο αν αυτη την στιγμη κάποιο παιδι που παθαινει μπουλινγκ διαβαζει αυτο το μηνυμα να ξερει πως αυτη οι μπουλιδες περνουν δυναμη απο το φόβο σου. Χωρίς αυτόν είναι μικροσκοπικα σκουλίκια. Αχρηστα παράσιτα και τιποτα αλλο που κάνουν ότι κανουν για να καλυψουν την ανικανότητα τους.
> Για αυτο καντε κατι. Μιληστε στους γονεις σας. Μην τους αφηνετε να κλέβουν απο την δύναμη σας...


Σκέφτηκες ποτέ να πας να βρεις αυτούς τους τύπους;
Να τους πεις κατάμουτρα τι κακό σου κάνανε;

----------


## archangel

> Σκέφτηκες ποτέ να πας να βρεις αυτούς τους τύπους;
> Να τους πεις κατάμουτρα τι κακό σου κάνανε;


Πριν μερικα χρόνια συναντησα τυχαια εναν απο αυτούς. Ειχε το θρασος να μου κα΄νει και χαρες που με είδε.... Λες και ειχε ξεχασει τι εκανε. μονολεκτικα του απαντησα και εφυγα. Αστο δι@ολο!!

Εγω στο τριτο σχολειο υπηρχε μια μαυρη κοπελα που κοροιδευαν όλοι, στην αρχη εκανα παρεα μαζί της αλλα στο τελος για να με αφησουν ησυχο εκανα κατι που μετανιωνω ακομα και σημερα. Αρχισα να την κοροιδευω κι εγω..... Το μονο καλο που βγηκε απο αυτο ήταν πως με αυτο τωρα ξερω ότι δεν θα αλλαζω αυτο που ειμαι για κανενα λόγο. Πολλες ειναι οι φορες που σκεφτομαι να ψαξω να την βρω και να της ζητησω συγνωμη, αλλα ντρεπομαι πολυ

----------


## elisabet

> Οχι. Δεν ειχα πει κουβέντα. Οταν ειχαν δει τα σημαδια απο το χέρι της "δασκαλας" και με ρωτησαν ποιος το έκανε δεν μιλησα. Πηγαν και ρωτησαν την "δασκαλα" και τους ειπε πως δεν ήξερε αλλα θα με πρόσεχε περισσοτερο.... και μετα απο αυτο μου τσιμποσε το κεφαλι για να μην φαινονται. 
> Εφτασα σε σημειο να μην θελω να πάω σχολειο. Οταν μια μερα δεν άντεξα και μιλησα εγινε χαμός. Ο πατερας μου επιασε τα παιδια και τα σακατεψε στο ξυλο. Η μανα μου την "δασκαλα" και την εκανε σκουπιδι (όχι πως δεν ήταν). Πηγαινε για μηνυση κατευθειαν αλλα η ξαδερφη της μάνας μου την έπιασε (αυτη ήταν γνωστη της "δασκαλας" μου) και την παρακάλεσε να μην κανει μηνυση γτ ήταν αρρωστη και μαλακιες. Εγω ήθελα να τελειωνει το όλο θεμα και ετσι δεν εκανε μηνυση, αλλα έφυγα κι απο αυτο το σχολειο. Πηγα σε ενα αλλο και τα ιδια κι εκει. Τουλαχιστον δεν ειχα και την δασκαλα. Απεκτησα ομως μια φιλη τοτε... την καθαρίστρια του σχολειου. Εκει πέρναγα τα διαλείμματα μου. 
> 
> Ο λόγος που με χτυπουσε ήταν λεει γτ με έβλεπε κατω (μετα το ξύλο απο τα αλλα παιδια, ένας κρατουσε τσιλιες και μόλις ερχοταν αυτη εφευγαν όλοι και με αφηναν εκει) νωμιζε πως κυλιόμουν στο πάτωμα σαν παιχνιδι και με έδερνε για αυτο.... Ποιο ηλιθια δικαιολογια EVER!!!
> Ξερω τι είναι. Το ίδιο πράγμα που κρατάει όλα τα παιδια που εχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Ο φόβος. Ο φόβος μην βρεις μεγαλυτερο μπελα, φόβος μην απογοητευσεις τους γονείς σου, φόβος μην φας περισσοτερο ξυλο. Ομως ήταν βλακεια μου. Για αυτο αν αυτη την στιγμη κάποιο παιδι που παθαινει μπουλινγκ διαβαζει αυτο το μηνυμα να ξερει πως αυτη οι μπουλιδες περνουν δυναμη απο το φόβο σου. Χωρίς αυτόν είναι μικροσκοπικα σκουλίκια. Αχρηστα παράσιτα και τιποτα αλλο που κάνουν ότι κανουν για να καλυψουν την ανικανότητα τους.
> Για αυτο καντε κατι. Μιληστε στους γονεις σας. Μην τους αφηνετε να κλέβουν απο την δύναμη σας.
> 
> Καταλαβαινω τι ήθελες να πεις. Και συμφωνω κατα ενα μέρος. Αλλα όχι εντελως. Για παράδειγμα αυτα τα μέρη (προσωπικα δε πηγα σε studio γτ δεν υπάρχουν τετοια στο τόπο μου... πηγα στα άλλα που εχεις πολυ λιγο χρονο και ειναι χάλια.... μα χάλια η εξυπηρέτηση!)
> ανθιζουν ακομα και σημερα. Εγω να φανταστεις όταν πήγα ήταν γεματο. Εφυγα και πηγα μεσημερι και δεν είχε πελατες... μονο όταν πληρωσα δευτερη φορα, (δεν προλαβα να ολοκληρωσω την πρωτη και πληρωσα και δευτερη φορα.... αφου ντυθηκα και βγηκα έξω) ειχε έρθει ενας αλλος πελατης. Και αυτα τα μερη ειναι για κατι γρηγορο. Υπάρχουν γυναικες που πληρωνονται 10 φορες περισσοτερο για μια ωρα και εχουν τεράστιο πελατολόγιο.... και όχι μονο απο πλουσιους. Μαλιστα ερευνες λένε πως τωρα με την κριση εχουν αυξηθει τετοια επαγγελματα...
> ...


Με έκανες και θύμωσα πολύ με την δασκάλα σου!!!! Είχα κι εγώ εναν δάσκαλο που μας χτυπούσε στο δημοτικό κι ακόμα και τώρα (επειδή μένω τα τελευταία χρόνια στον τόπο που μεγάλωσα) όποτε τον βλέπω τυχαία στο δρόμο δεν θέλω να του λέω ούτε γεια! Και καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα το κλίμα τρομοκρατίας που λες και το ότι δεν ήθελες να το πεις στους δικούς σου γιατί φοβόσουν τα χειρότερα. Εγώ δεν ζούσα τέτοιες καταστάσεις με συμμαθητές, μόνο αυτός ο δάσκαλος ήταν που χτυπούσε σχεδόν όλα τα παιδιά και πάλι οι περισσότεροι φοβόμασταν να το πούμε στους δικούς μας για να μη μας κάνει χειρότερα.

Πέρασες πολύ δύσκολα βρε συ και τώρα καταλαβαίνω καλύτερα γιατί σου είναι τόσο δύσκολο να κοινωνικοποιηθείς. Κουβαλάς αυτό το βάρος της απόρριψης γιατί ως παιδί είναι φυσιολογικό να μην μπορείς να υπερασπιστείς τον εαυτό σου.

Όμως και πάλι μου κάνει εντύπωση κάτι. Οι γονείς σου δεν ήξεραν για το ξύλο κτλ αλλά δεν ανησυχούσαν που σε έβλεπαν χωρίς φίλους; Δεν προσπάθησαν να σε βοηθήσουν σε αυτό το κομμάτι; Εμένα ας πούμε η αδερφή μου που δεν ήταν τόσο κοινωνική μικρή και περνούσε πολλές ώρες μέσα στο σπίτι, οι γονείς μου συνέχεια ανησυχούσαν και προσπαθούσαν να την παρακινήσουν να κάνει φίλες, την πήγαιναν σε σπίτια που είχαν παιδιά στην ηλικία της για να κάνουν παρέα, βγαίναν οι ίδιοι με άλλους γονείς ....δεν έκαναν τέτοια οι γονείς σου; Ή σε άλλες δραστηριότητες που είχες, δεν υπήρχαν άλλα παιδιά να κανετε παρέα; Θα πήγαινες φαντάζομαι μια ξένη γλώσσα ή σε κάποιο άθλημα...κάτι.

Γιατί σίγουρα αν είχες κάνει έστω έναν φίλο σε εκείνες τις ηλικίες δεν θα αντιδρούσες με τον ίδιο τρόπο στην βία των συμμαθητών σου. Το ότι ήσουν ένας και εκείνοι πολλοί είναι που σε ακινητοποιούσε.

----------


## archangel

> Με έκανες και θύμωσα πολύ με την δασκάλα σου!!!! Είχα κι εγώ εναν δάσκαλο που μας χτυπούσε στο δημοτικό κι ακόμα και τώρα (επειδή μένω τα τελευταία χρόνια στον τόπο που μεγάλωσα) όποτε τον βλέπω τυχαία στο δρόμο δεν θέλω να του λέω ούτε γεια! Και καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα το κλίμα τρομοκρατίας που λες και το ότι δεν ήθελες να το πεις στους δικούς σου γιατί φοβόσουν τα χειρότερα. Εγώ δεν ζούσα τέτοιες καταστάσεις με συμμαθητές, μόνο αυτός ο δάσκαλος ήταν που χτυπούσε σχεδόν όλα τα παιδιά και πάλι οι περισσότεροι φοβόμασταν να το πούμε στους δικούς μας για να μη μας κάνει χειρότερα.
> 
> Πέρασες πολύ δύσκολα βρε συ και τώρα καταλαβαίνω καλύτερα γιατί σου είναι τόσο δύσκολο να κοινωνικοποιηθείς. Κουβαλάς αυτό το βάρος της απόρριψης γιατί ως παιδί είναι φυσιολογικό να μην μπορείς να υπερασπιστείς τον εαυτό σου.
> 
> Όμως και πάλι μου κάνει εντύπωση κάτι. Οι γονείς σου δεν ήξεραν για το ξύλο κτλ αλλά δεν ανησυχούσαν που σε έβλεπαν χωρίς φίλους; Δεν προσπάθησαν να σε βοηθήσουν σε αυτό το κομμάτι; Εμένα ας πούμε η αδερφή μου που δεν ήταν τόσο κοινωνική μικρή και περνούσε πολλές ώρες μέσα στο σπίτι, οι γονείς μου συνέχεια ανησυχούσαν και προσπαθούσαν να την παρακινήσουν να κάνει φίλες, την πήγαιναν σε σπίτια που είχαν παιδιά στην ηλικία της για να κάνουν παρέα, βγαίναν οι ίδιοι με άλλους γονείς ....δεν έκαναν τέτοια οι γονείς σου; Ή σε άλλες δραστηριότητες που είχες, δεν υπήρχαν άλλα παιδιά να κανετε παρέα; Θα πήγαινες φαντάζομαι μια ξένη γλώσσα ή σε κάποιο άθλημα...κάτι.
> 
> Γιατί σίγουρα αν είχες κάνει έστω έναν φίλο σε εκείνες τις ηλικίες δεν θα αντιδρούσες με τον ίδιο τρόπο στην βία των συμμαθητών σου. Το ότι ήσουν ένας και εκείνοι πολλοί είναι που σε ακινητοποιούσε.



Τετοιοι "ανθρωποι", αν και δεν τους αξιζει ο τίτλος "ανθρωποι", δεν πρεπει να γίνονται δάσκαλοι. Αυτο εχω να πω. Εχει πεθανει και δε μπορω να την συγχωρησω... 

Στο πρωτο σχολειο μεναμε εξω απο δυο χωρια στη δουλεια. Ηταν ενα βετζινάδικο και το σπίτι ήταν απο πάνω, όποτε δεν υπηρχαν παιδια για να παίξω παρα μόνο αν ερχόταν κάνεις εκει, κατι σπανιο
Μετα που πηγα στο δευτερο, και τρίτο σχολειο μου έλεγαν να κάνω φίλους αλλα 1ον φοβόμουν και 2ον κανεις δε με ήθελε. Με ελάχιστα ατομα που μιλουσα λίγο δεν ενιωθα ανετα να τους βάλω στο σπίτι μου μεσα.

Ακομα και στο φροντηστηριο πήγα στο γυμνασιο και ήμουν ο μεγαλυτερος απο όλα τα υπόλοιπα παιδια εκει που πηγαιναν δημοτικο.

Μακαρι να μπορουσα να γυρισω πισω στο χρόνο τωρα. Δε θα τους αφηνα να με ξανακοιτάξουν.....

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Με έκανες και θύμωσα πολύ με την δασκάλα σου!!!! Είχα κι εγώ εναν δάσκαλο που μας χτυπούσε στο δημοτικό κι ακόμα και τώρα (επειδή μένω τα τελευταία χρόνια στον τόπο που μεγάλωσα) όποτε τον βλέπω τυχαία στο δρόμο δεν θέλω να του λέω ούτε γεια! Και καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα το κλίμα τρομοκρατίας που λες και το ότι δεν ήθελες να το πεις στους δικούς σου γιατί φοβόσουν τα χειρότερα. Εγώ δεν ζούσα τέτοιες καταστάσεις με συμμαθητές, μόνο αυτός ο δάσκαλος ήταν που χτυπούσε σχεδόν όλα τα παιδιά και πάλι οι περισσότεροι φοβόμασταν να το πούμε στους δικούς μας για να μη μας κάνει χειρότερα.
> 
> Πέρασες πολύ δύσκολα βρε συ και τώρα καταλαβαίνω καλύτερα γιατί σου είναι τόσο δύσκολο να κοινωνικοποιηθείς. Κουβαλάς αυτό το βάρος της απόρριψης γιατί ως παιδί είναι φυσιολογικό να μην μπορείς να υπερασπιστείς τον εαυτό σου.
> 
> Όμως και πάλι μου κάνει εντύπωση κάτι. Οι γονείς σου δεν ήξεραν για το ξύλο κτλ αλλά δεν ανησυχούσαν που σε έβλεπαν χωρίς φίλους; Δεν προσπάθησαν να σε βοηθήσουν σε αυτό το κομμάτι; Εμένα ας πούμε η αδερφή μου που δεν ήταν τόσο κοινωνική μικρή και περνούσε πολλές ώρες μέσα στο σπίτι, οι γονείς μου συνέχεια ανησυχούσαν και προσπαθούσαν να την παρακινήσουν να κάνει φίλες, την πήγαιναν σε σπίτια που είχαν παιδιά στην ηλικία της για να κάνουν παρέα, βγαίναν οι ίδιοι με άλλους γονείς ....δεν έκαναν τέτοια οι γονείς σου; Ή σε άλλες δραστηριότητες που είχες, δεν υπήρχαν άλλα παιδιά να κανετε παρέα; Θα πήγαινες φαντάζομαι μια ξένη γλώσσα ή σε κάποιο άθλημα...κάτι.
> 
> Γιατί σίγουρα αν είχες κάνει έστω έναν φίλο σε εκείνες τις ηλικίες δεν θα αντιδρούσες με τον ίδιο τρόπο στην βία των συμμαθητών σου. Το ότι ήσουν ένας και εκείνοι πολλοί είναι που σε ακινητοποιούσε.


Εγώ τι να πω;
Που η μάνα μου έκανε τα πάντα για να κοινωνικοποιηθώ μικρός;
Και σε πάρτι με πήγαινε και πάρτι μου έκανε στο σπίτι...
Προσπάθησα όσο μπορούσε!
Παρόλα αυτά, εγώ από μικρή ηλικία ήμουν "sui generis".
Θυμάμαι όταν ήμουν 6, που είχα πάει σ' ένα πάρτι ενός κοριτσιού..
Ήμουν έξω από το αυτοκίνητο και δεν ήθελα να μπω μέσα, διότι όλα τα παιδιά φώναζαν το επίθετό μου -του τύπου "ζήτω, ήρθε ο τάδε"- κι εγώ το εκλάμβανα αρνητικά και μ' έκαναν να ντραπώ!
Ντροπή και συστολή εκ γενετής.....
Δε ξέρω από που αρχίζει αυτό το πράγμα.....
Παρόλα αυτά και παρότι ήμουν ντροπαλός και δε γούσταρα να παίζω ποδόσφαιρο με τα αγόρια, διότι δε μου άρεσε η βία, τα κορίτσια με συμπαθούσανε! Και με κάνανε παρέα! Πιο πολύ στο φιλικό κομμάτι όμως, όχι στο ερωτικό.........
Και πέρασα αρκετά καλά!
Όταν άλλαξα σχολείο, στην Πέμπτη δημοτικού, ό,τι ήξερα χάθηκε....
Αν εξαιρέσεις ένα κορίτσι, όλα τα υπόλοιπα με κοροϊδεύανε......
Επειδή, όταν ήμουν 1 έτους, έπεσα από τις σκάλες ρωτούσα τους δικούς μου μήπως "παίχτηκε" κάτι και μου συμβαίνουν αυτά που μου συμβαίνουν, τα παράξενα! Ξέρω γω, μήπως μου άφησε κανά "κουσούρι" όλο αυτό, διότι αρκετές φορές ακόμα κι εγώ ο ίδιος απορώ με τον τρόπο σκέψης μου! Είναι σα να κάνει κάτι ο εαυτός μου εκείνη την ώρα και ταυτόχρονα ο άλλος εαυτός να μου λέει "μα είσαι με τα καλά σου, ρε μαλάκα;"............... Έχω κάνει και στα 14 εγκεφαλογράφημα, τότε που με είχε πιάσει βουλιμία, και δε μου βρήκαν τίποτα, λένε.............

----------


## elisabet

> Τετοιοι "ανθρωποι", αν και δεν τους αξιζει ο τίτλος "ανθρωποι", δεν πρεπει να γίνονται δάσκαλοι. Αυτο εχω να πω. Εχει πεθανει και δε μπορω να την συγχωρησω... 
> 
> Στο πρωτο σχολειο μεναμε εξω απο δυο χωρια στη δουλεια. Ηταν ενα βετζινάδικο και το σπίτι ήταν απο πάνω, όποτε δεν υπηρχαν παιδια για να παίξω παρα μόνο αν ερχόταν κάνεις εκει, κατι σπανιο
> Μετα που πηγα στο δευτερο, και τρίτο σχολειο μου έλεγαν να κάνω φίλους αλλα 1ον φοβόμουν και 2ον κανεις δε με ήθελε. Με ελάχιστα ατομα που μιλουσα λίγο δεν ενιωθα ανετα να τους βάλω στο σπίτι μου μεσα.
> 
> Ακομα και στο φροντηστηριο πήγα στο γυμνασιο και ήμουν ο μεγαλυτερος απο όλα τα υπόλοιπα παιδια εκει που πηγαιναν δημοτικο.
> 
> Μακαρι να μπορουσα να γυρισω πισω στο χρόνο τωρα. Δε θα τους αφηνα να με ξανακοιτάξουν.....


Εγώ έχω καταλήξει οτι ο άνθρωπος ήταν άρρωστος. Χρειαζόταν βοήθεια και ο ίδιος. Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να ξεσπάς σε 10χρονα. 

Κάποια στιγμή τον είχα συναντήσει κάπου, πολλά χρόνια αργότερα μεγάλη πια και μου έκανε παράπονα γιατί δεν τον χαιρετάω. Του είπα "γιατί με χτυπούσες!" και ακόμα και με αυτή φράση που του την είπα μπροστά σε κόσμο και είδα την αμηχανία του, ένιωσα να μου φεύγει ένα βάρος.

Νομίζω πάντως οτι οι γονείς έχουν μεγάλο μερίδιο σε αυτό το κομμάτι με τους φίλους. Δεν είναι απλά το θέμα να σου πουν να κάνεις φίλους, δεν χρειάζεται να στο πει αυτό κανείς, αν ήξερες τον τρόπο θα το έκανες και μόνος σου, να σου δείξουν έπρεπε! Ας έμενες όπου έμενες, θα μπορούσαν να καλέσουν οι ίδιοι κάποιους γονείς με τα παιδιά τους στο σπίτι, να σε πάρουν και να πάτε εσείς επίσκεψη σε κάποιους άλλους...να γίνουν οι ίδιοι φίλοι με τους γονείς των παιδιών ώστε να σου δείξουν τον δρόμο και να σε κάνουν να νιώσεις πιο άνετα. Δεν γίνεται να βλέπεις ένα παιδί σε αυτές τις ηλικίες να μην έχει φίλους και να αδιαφορείς.

Εχω παράδειγμα από τον περίγυρο μου εδώ μια οικογένεια ακριβώς με το θέμα που λες. Δεν ξέρω αν το παιδί υφίσταται μπουλινγκ στο σχολείο (πολύ πιθανό!!!) αλλά σίγουρα κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει γιατί έχει φτάσει γυμνάσιο και δεν έχει ούτε έναν φίλο! Και οι γονείς το αντιμετωπίζουν ως φυσιολογικό αυτό, σα να μη συμβαίνει τίποτα. Μη σου πω οτι χαίρονται κιόλας που το παιδί τους είναι "ήσυχο" και δεν έχει μπλέξει με παρέες και δεν γυρνάει δεξιά κι αριστερά. Όχι, δεν είναι προτέρημα να είναι "ήσυχο"! Είναι παιδί! Πρέπει να ψηθεί με τις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις, πρέπει να βγαίνει, να κάνει και βλακείες.... αλλιώς πώς θα μάθει; Κι αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορεί να το κάνει μόνο του, εσύ ως γονιός πρέπει να το μάθεις να το κάνει. Φρόντισε εσύ να γίνεις πιο κοινωνικός για να γίνει και το παιδί σου!
Και βλέπω το παιδί και ακόμα και στον δρόμο που περπατάει , μοιάζει φοβισμένο! Δεν θέλω να σκεφτώ τι πρόβληματα θα κουβαλάει αυτό το παιδί μεγαλώνοντας και πόσο αγώνα θα πρέπει να κάνει ως ενήλικας πια για να μάθει πράγματα που έπρεπε να είχε μάθει στα 10 του. θυμώνω πολύ με τους γονείς με κάτι τέτοια...

Πάντως πρέπει να είσαι περήφανος για τον εαυτό σου νομίζω... είσαι τυχερός που όλα αυτά δεν σου βγήκαν σε κακία και μίσος για τους άλλους. Είναι λογικό να νιώθεις εγκλωβισμένος σε σώμα ενήλικα, γιαυτό σου λέω οτι πρέπει να εστιάσεις στις κοινωνικές σχέσεις γενικά προς το παρόν και να αφήσεις για λίγο στην άκρη τα ερωτικά. Τι σου λέω τώρα θα μου πεις... είσαι νέος άνθρωπος φυσικά και θέλεις να ερωτευτείς και να το ζήσεις όλο αυτό, αλλά νομίζω αν εστιάσεις γενικά στις σχέσεις σου με τους άλλους, κοινωνικές φιλικές κτλ...θα έρθει κι αυτό πιο γρήγορα από όσο φαντάζεσαι.
Ψυχοθεραπεία κάνεις;

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Μη σου πω οτι χαίρονται κιόλας που το παιδί τους είναι "ήσυχο" και δεν έχει μπλέξει με παρέες και δεν γυρνάει δεξιά κι αριστερά. Όχι, δεν είναι προτέρημα να είναι "ήσυχο"! Είναι παιδί! Πρέπει να ψηθεί με τις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις, πρέπει να βγαίνει, να κάνει και βλακείες.... αλλιώς πώς θα μάθει; Κι αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορεί να το κάνει μόνο του, εσύ ως γονιός πρέπει να το μάθεις να το κάνει. Φρόντισε εσύ να γίνεις πιο κοινωνικός για να γίνει και το παιδί σου!
> Και βλέπω το παιδί και ακόμα και στον δρόμο που περπατάει , μοιάζει φοβισμένο! Δεν θέλω να σκεφτώ τι πρόβληματα θα κουβαλάει αυτό το παιδί μεγαλώνοντας και πόσο αγώνα θα πρέπει να κάνει ως ενήλικας πια για να μάθει πράγματα που έπρεπε να είχε μάθει στα 10 του. θυμώνω πολύ με τους γονείς με κάτι τέτοια...


Είναι η μαλακία που υπάρχει στο κεφάλι κάποιων γονιών και προωθείται και μέσω του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος.....
Το "ήσυχο" παιδί!
Αν γνωρίζανε τι κακό κάνουνε δάσκαλοι με τέτοιες αντιλήψεις!
Κι εγώ, όταν ήμουν 2α- 3η Λυκείου και είχα κλειστεί εντελώς στον εαυτό μου και το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να διαβάζω, οι καθηγητές μόκο! Αντ' αυτού ήμουν το "καλό" παιδί, το διαβαστερό, που δεν ασχολούμαι με τριήμερες, που λέω το μάθημα και τα σχετικά....
Αν ήξερα τι θα περνούσα αργότερα, όταν στα 21 ένιωσα πως "ανοίχτηκε" η γη κάτω από τα πόδια μου.... Όταν ένιωθα κυριολεκτικά καθυστερημένος μπροστά στους συνομηλίκους μου, που δεν καταλάβαινα τι λέγανε και γιατί γελάνε μ' αυτό το αστείο...... Ευχόμουν να έκανα ένα ταξίδι στο χρόνο να διόρθωνα όλα αυτά τα λάθη!
Έτσι για να βγάλω τη "ρετσινιά" του καλού παιδιού πήγαινα στα studio κι έκανα ό,τι ανωμαλία μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς......!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αστο δε θα φανταστω γιατι ξερεις τι θα χρειαστω

----------


## GiannisNik3

> αστο δε θα φανταστω γιατι ξερεις τι θα χρειαστω


..............λεκανάκι;
Μη μου ανησυχείς!
Μόνο μέχρι ουρολαγνεία έφτασα...
Παραπέρα δεν το πήγα.

----------


## GiannisNik3

> αστο δε θα φανταστω γιατι ξερεις τι θα χρειαστω


Σε πληροφορώ ότι από την αρχαία ελληνική μυθολογία, κιόλας, μπορείς να ανιχνεύσεις τέτοιες καταστάσεις!
Θυμήσου, όταν ο βασιλιάς Ακρίσιος φυλάκισε την κόρη του, Δανάη, σ' ένα κελί κάτω από τη γη.
Είχε πάρει χρησμό ότι ο εγγονός του θα τον σκότωνε και θα του έπαιρνε το θρόνο, γι' αυτό ήθελε να την εμποδίσει να έρθει σ' επαφή μ' οποιοδήποτε άντρα..
Ο Δίας είδε την ομορφιά της και την ερωτεύτηκε. Κι επειδή δε μπορούσε να' ρθει μ' άλλο τρόπο σε επαφή μαζί της, "γλίστρησε" στο κελί υπό τη μορφή χρυσής βροχής. Έτσι εισχώρησε, από μία χαραμάδα, στη φυλακή της! Εκείνη έμεινε έγκυος και γέννησε τον Περσέα. Από' κει πήραν τα ονόματά τους η "χρυσή βροχή", όπως την εννοούμε σήμερα, το γνωστό "golden shower", "golden rain"!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτον πρωτη φορα τον ακουω εγω ξερω μονο το βασιλια αρθουρο :-/

----------


## archangel

> ..............λεκανάκι;
> Μη μου ανησυχείς!
> Μόνο μέχρι ουρολαγνεία έφτασα...
> Παραπέρα δεν το πήγα.


Εισαι τυχερός που δεν εχει Imoge να βάλω
Τουλαχιστον εσυ κατουρουσες!!! σωστα;;;

----------


## archangel

> Εγώ έχω καταλήξει οτι ο άνθρωπος ήταν άρρωστος. Χρειαζόταν βοήθεια και ο ίδιος. Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να ξεσπάς σε 10χρονα. 
> 
> Κάποια στιγμή τον είχα συναντήσει κάπου, πολλά χρόνια αργότερα μεγάλη πια και μου έκανε παράπονα γιατί δεν τον χαιρετάω. Του είπα "γιατί με χτυπούσες!" και ακόμα και με αυτή φράση που του την είπα μπροστά σε κόσμο και είδα την αμηχανία του, ένιωσα να μου φεύγει ένα βάρος.
> 
> Νομίζω πάντως οτι οι γονείς έχουν μεγάλο μερίδιο σε αυτό το κομμάτι με τους φίλους. Δεν είναι απλά το θέμα να σου πουν να κάνεις φίλους, δεν χρειάζεται να στο πει αυτό κανείς, αν ήξερες τον τρόπο θα το έκανες και μόνος σου, να σου δείξουν έπρεπε! Ας έμενες όπου έμενες, θα μπορούσαν να καλέσουν οι ίδιοι κάποιους γονείς με τα παιδιά τους στο σπίτι, να σε πάρουν και να πάτε εσείς επίσκεψη σε κάποιους άλλους...να γίνουν οι ίδιοι φίλοι με τους γονείς των παιδιών ώστε να σου δείξουν τον δρόμο και να σε κάνουν να νιώσεις πιο άνετα. Δεν γίνεται να βλέπεις ένα παιδί σε αυτές τις ηλικίες να μην έχει φίλους και να αδιαφορείς.
> 
> Εχω παράδειγμα από τον περίγυρο μου εδώ μια οικογένεια ακριβώς με το θέμα που λες. Δεν ξέρω αν το παιδί υφίσταται μπουλινγκ στο σχολείο (πολύ πιθανό!!!) αλλά σίγουρα κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει γιατί έχει φτάσει γυμνάσιο και δεν έχει ούτε έναν φίλο! Και οι γονείς το αντιμετωπίζουν ως φυσιολογικό αυτό, σα να μη συμβαίνει τίποτα. Μη σου πω οτι χαίρονται κιόλας που το παιδί τους είναι "ήσυχο" και δεν έχει μπλέξει με παρέες και δεν γυρνάει δεξιά κι αριστερά. Όχι, δεν είναι προτέρημα να είναι "ήσυχο"! Είναι παιδί! Πρέπει να ψηθεί με τις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις, πρέπει να βγαίνει, να κάνει και βλακείες.... αλλιώς πώς θα μάθει; Κι αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορεί να το κάνει μόνο του, εσύ ως γονιός πρέπει να το μάθεις να το κάνει. Φρόντισε εσύ να γίνεις πιο κοινωνικός για να γίνει και το παιδί σου!
> Και βλέπω το παιδί και ακόμα και στον δρόμο που περπατάει , μοιάζει φοβισμένο! Δεν θέλω να σκεφτώ τι πρόβληματα θα κουβαλάει αυτό το παιδί μεγαλώνοντας και πόσο αγώνα θα πρέπει να κάνει ως ενήλικας πια για να μάθει πράγματα που έπρεπε να είχε μάθει στα 10 του. θυμώνω πολύ με τους γονείς με κάτι τέτοια...
> 
> ...



και κάλα του τα πες. Που ήθελε και χαιρετουρες....

Κοιτα. Οι γόνεις μου προσπάθησαν πολλες φορές. έφερναν φίλους τους που είχαν παιδια και παίζαμε λιγακι (μάλιστα θυμαμαι μια φορα που παίζαμε με ενα παιδι απο εκει, πηρα ενα χαρτοκόπτη και τρυπησα καμια σαρανταρια φορές ενα δερμάτινο σαλόνι που είχαμε τότε. Το ξυλο που είχα φαει ακομα το θυμαμαι :Ρ χαχαχαχα) αλλα αυτο δεν ήταν αρκετο για να κανω παρέα. συνηθως επαιζα μόνος μου (Το αγαπημενο μου παιχνιδι το έπαιζα την ανοιξη. Ηταν κατι λουλουδια που το έκανα να μοιαζει με ανθρωπο και επαιζα πόλεμο με αυτα. Ή κάτι άλλα λουλουδια που αν τα έτρυβες στον τοιχο έβγαζαν ενα ροζ χρωμα που έκανα πως ήταν αιμα και με μια βελόνα, εκανα πως ηταν σπαθι, έπαιζα πως τα σκότωνα. Ωραια παιχνιδια ήταν )

Ισως ειμαι χαρουμενος που είχα την ζωη που είχα μόνο και μόνο γτ είμαι αυτός που είμαι χάρει σε αυτο που έπαθα.
Εχω κάνει τωρα παρεα με ενα παιδι που γνωρισα στη δουλεια (πελάτης) και μια μερα κουβεντιάζαμε για τα σεξουαλικα και μου είπε πως
δίνω πολυ σημασια στις γυναίκες και πως θα ήταν καλυτερο να της γράψω και να της αφήσω αυτες να με κυνηγησουν....... αποκλείεται
όχι. Δεν εχω κάνει ποτε.

----------


## ioannis2

> Με έκανες και θύμωσα πολύ με την δασκάλα σου!!!! Είχα κι εγώ εναν δάσκαλο που μας χτυπούσε στο δημοτικό κι ακόμα και τώρα (επειδή μένω τα τελευταία χρόνια στον τόπο που μεγάλωσα) όποτε τον βλέπω τυχαία στο δρόμο δεν θέλω να του λέω ούτε γεια! Και καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα το κλίμα τρομοκρατίας που λες και το ότι δεν ήθελες να το πεις στους δικούς σου γιατί φοβόσουν τα χειρότερα. Εγώ δεν ζούσα τέτοιες καταστάσεις με συμμαθητές, μόνο αυτός ο δάσκαλος ήταν που χτυπούσε σχεδόν όλα τα παιδιά και πάλι οι περισσότεροι φοβόμασταν να το πούμε στους δικούς μας για να μη μας κάνει χειρότερα.
> 
> Πέρασες πολύ δύσκολα βρε συ και τώρα καταλαβαίνω καλύτερα γιατί σου είναι τόσο δύσκολο να κοινωνικοποιηθείς. Κουβαλάς αυτό το βάρος της απόρριψης γιατί ως παιδί είναι φυσιολογικό να μην μπορείς να υπερασπιστείς τον εαυτό σου.
> 
> Όμως και πάλι μου κάνει εντύπωση κάτι. Οι γονείς σου δεν ήξεραν για το ξύλο κτλ αλλά δεν ανησυχούσαν που σε έβλεπαν χωρίς φίλους; Δεν προσπάθησαν να σε βοηθήσουν σε αυτό το κομμάτι; Εμένα ας πούμε η αδερφή μου που δεν ήταν τόσο κοινωνική μικρή και περνούσε πολλές ώρες μέσα στο σπίτι, οι γονείς μου συνέχεια ανησυχούσαν και προσπαθούσαν να την παρακινήσουν να κάνει φίλες, την πήγαιναν σε σπίτια που είχαν παιδιά στην ηλικία της για να κάνουν παρέα, βγαίναν οι ίδιοι με άλλους γονείς ....δεν έκαναν τέτοια οι γονείς σου; Ή σε άλλες δραστηριότητες που είχες, δεν υπήρχαν άλλα παιδιά να κανετε παρέα; Θα πήγαινες φαντάζομαι μια ξένη γλώσσα ή σε κάποιο άθλημα...κάτι.
> 
> Γιατί σίγουρα αν είχες κάνει έστω έναν φίλο σε εκείνες τις ηλικίες δεν θα αντιδρούσες με τον ίδιο τρόπο στην βία των συμμαθητών σου. Το ότι ήσουν ένας και εκείνοι πολλοί είναι που σε ακινητοποιούσε.


 archangel είδα και το δικό σου μήνυμα.
Καταλαβαίνω τη δυστυχία να νιωθεις 10χρονος σε σώμα 29χρονου. Ελπίζω η ζωη σου τωρα (σε όλα) να αντιστοιχει σε συμπεριφορα 29χρονου. Διοτι η χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση και η επεκταση της δλδ η αυτουποτιμηση, ως αποτελεσμα των τραυματων που μας φορτωνουν σε μικρη ηλικια κανει ζημια στη συνεχεια της ζωης μας. Μας κανει να θεωρουμε τους εαυτους μας κατώτερους των αλλων, αποφευγουμε να ρισκαρουμε και να κανουμε βηματα μπρος, ετσι χανονται ευκαιριες μπροστα απο τα ματια μας σε καθε τομεα της ζωης.

Τουλάχιστον πάλι καλα που είχες δυναμικούς γονείς που έβαλαν για τα καλά τη δασκάλα και τα άλλα παιδια στη θέση τους. Και όντως, οι μπούληδες παίρνουν δύναμη από φόβο κάποιου και του κάνουν μπούλιγκ. Πολύ σωστή διαπίστωση την οποία δυστυχώς δεν κατανοούν όσοι υφίστανταια μπούλιγκ. Γι αυτό δεν αντιδρούν. Άμα αντιδράσει κανεις στο μπούλιγκ οι μπούληδες μπαίνουν για τα καλα στη θεση τους και επικρατεί πλέον σεβασμός και αποφυγή ή ξεκινά μια εκατέρωθεν ανταπόδωση που μπορεί να φτάσει σε εί ταν ή επί τας. Το θετικό σε αμφότερες τις περιπτώσεις είναι πως γλυτώνεις απο το να φορτωθείς εσωτερικά τραύματα τα οποία θα κουβαλάς μια ζωή. Καλύτερα να βασανίζεσαι με νεύρα και εκδηλώσεις εκδίκησης παρα με απωθημένα.

elisabet, 
αυτον τον δάσκαλο φανταζομαι πως αμα το βλεπεις ξυπνάνε μέσα σου οι μνημες και ο φόβος, γι αυτο προσποιήσε πως είσαι αδιαφορη ή τον χαιρετας και του μιλάς σαν να μην συμβαινει τιποτα. Το να του τα χωσεις, να του υψωσεις δλδ τονο φωνης τώρα και να του πεις καταμουτρα γι αυτα που σου εκανε, αυτο επενεργει ως λύτρωση για σενα. Φεύγει μερος από το βαρος που κουβαλας μεσα σου. Ειναι θεμα υπέρβασης να το επιτυχεις.

----------


## elisabet

> και κάλα του τα πες. Που ήθελε και χαιρετουρες....
> 
> Κοιτα. Οι γόνεις μου προσπάθησαν πολλες φορές. έφερναν φίλους τους που είχαν παιδια και παίζαμε λιγακι (μάλιστα θυμαμαι μια φορα που παίζαμε με ενα παιδι απο εκει, πηρα ενα χαρτοκόπτη και τρυπησα καμια σαρανταρια φορές ενα δερμάτινο σαλόνι που είχαμε τότε. Το ξυλο που είχα φαει ακομα το θυμαμαι :Ρ χαχαχαχα) αλλα αυτο δεν ήταν αρκετο για να κανω παρέα. συνηθως επαιζα μόνος μου (Το αγαπημενο μου παιχνιδι το έπαιζα την ανοιξη. Ηταν κατι λουλουδια που το έκανα να μοιαζει με ανθρωπο και επαιζα πόλεμο με αυτα. Ή κάτι άλλα λουλουδια που αν τα έτρυβες στον τοιχο έβγαζαν ενα ροζ χρωμα που έκανα πως ήταν αιμα και με μια βελόνα, εκανα πως ηταν σπαθι, έπαιζα πως τα σκότωνα. Ωραια παιχνιδια ήταν )
> 
> Ισως ειμαι χαρουμενος που είχα την ζωη που είχα μόνο και μόνο γτ είμαι αυτός που είμαι χάρει σε αυτο που έπαθα.
> Εχω κάνει τωρα παρεα με ενα παιδι που γνωρισα στη δουλεια (πελάτης) και μια μερα κουβεντιάζαμε για τα σεξουαλικα και μου είπε πως
> δίνω πολυ σημασια στις γυναίκες και πως θα ήταν καλυτερο να της γράψω και να της αφήσω αυτες να με κυνηγησουν....... αποκλείεται
> όχι. Δεν εχω κάνει ποτε.


Δεν το χεις σκεφτεί ποτέ ή είσαι αρνητικός;
Νομίζω η ψυχοθεραπεία θα σε βοηθούσε πολύ. Φαίνεται σα να έχεις κατασταλάξει μέσα σου σε μια συγκεκριμένη εικόνα για τον εαυτό σου (είμαι το θύμα, ο κακομοίρης που δεν τον θέλει καμια, είμαι βαρετός κτλ) και αναπαράγεις συνεχώς αυτή την εικόνα. Ίσως ένας ειδικός να μπορούσε να σε βοήθησει να αλλάξεις αυτή την εικόνα και να νιώσεις καλύτερα με τον εαυτό σου.
Κι εντάξει δεν είναι ανάγκη να είμαστε όλοι οι σουπερ κοινωνικοί, αλλά θα μπορούσε να σε βοηθήσει ώστε αυτό να μην σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην ζωή σου.

----------


## elisabet

> elisabet, 
> αυτον τον δάσκαλο φανταζομαι πως αμα το βλεπεις ξυπνάνε μέσα σου οι μνημες και ο φόβος, γι αυτο προσποιήσε πως είσαι αδιαφορη ή τον χαιρετας και του μιλάς σαν να μην συμβαινει τιποτα. Το να του τα χωσεις, να του υψωσεις δλδ τονο φωνης τώρα και να του πεις καταμουτρα γι αυτα που σου εκανε, αυτο επενεργει ως λύτρωση για σενα. Φεύγει μερος από το βαρος που κουβαλας μεσα σου. Ειναι θεμα υπέρβασης να το επιτυχεις.


Να σου πω την αλήθεια τωρα πια τον λυπάμαι. Δεν μου προκαλεί ταραχή η συνάντηση ή φόβο ή κάτι τέτοιο...νομίζω περισσότερο τον λυπάμαι γιατί θεωρώ πως πέρασε μια ζωή δυστυχής με πολύ θυμό χωρίς λόγο.
Απλά το θεωρώ και υποκρισία να τον χαιρετήσω, δεν χαίρομαι που τον βλέπω δεν έχω όμορφες αναμνήσεις να θυμάμαι απο κεινον, οπότε το θεωρώ υποκρισία να τον δω και να κάνω την χαρούμενη και να τον χαιρετήσω. Και μόνο που του απάντησα όταν με ρώτησε γιατί δεν του μιλάω και του είπα την αλήθεια και είδα την αμηχανία του εκέινη τη στιγμή μπροστά σε όλους νομίζω μου αρκεί, δε το κουβαλάω πια ως βάρος. Μερικές φορές που συναντιόμαστε με παλιούς συμμαθητές και θυμόμαστε τέτοια περιστατικά, τα περισσότερα με γέλιο τα θυμόμαστε πια και μάλλον μας έκανε κι ένα καλό άθελα του, μας έδεσε όλους περισσότερο μεταξύ μας. Δηλαδή θυμάμαι τότε ως παιδιά που μαζευόμασταν όλοι μαζί και προσπαθούσαμε να καταστρώσουμε σχέδια για το πως θα τον ξεφορτωθούμε από το σχολείο χωρίς να καταλάβει οτι το κάναμε εμείς.Ή οτι χωριζόμασταν σε ομάδες και οι μισοί φυλάγανε τσίλιες και οι άλλοι μισοί του σκάγανε τα λάστιχα του αυτοκινήτου.

----------


## ioannis2

Αρα το χειρίστηκες καλά elisabet. Ιδίως τώρα, αλλά και τότε.

----------


## elisabet

Έπαιξε ρόλο το ότι δεν ήμουν μόνη, νομίζω αυτό ήταν το βασικό. Γιατί ο δάσκαλος (όπως κι ο γονιός κτλ) είναι η εξουσία σε εκείνη τη φάση και μπορεί εύκολα να σε τσακίσει. Όμως δεν ήμουν μόνη, ήμασταν όλα τα παιδιά μαζί, οπότε αυτό από μόνο του σου δίνει θάρρος. Αν ήμουν όπως στην περίπτωση του archagel εγώ από την μία και όλοι οι άλλοι μαζί από την άλλη, δεν θα μου άφηναν επιλογή νομίζω.

Επίσης οι γονείς μου είχαν την τάση (μου βγήκε σε καλό τις περισσότερες φορές) να μην αναλαμβάνουν εκείνοι αυτό που θεωρούσαν δική μου ευθύνη. Θυμάμαι μια φορά είχαμε πάει κάπου όλοι μαζί και υπήρχαν κι άλλες οικογένειες με παιδιά κι εμείς τα παιδιά παίζαμε όλα μαζί λίγο πιο πέρα. Ένα μεγαλύτερο παιδί μου έπαιρνε συνεχώς τα παιχνίδια και δεν μου τα έδινε πίσω. Πήγα στους γονείς μου όλο παράπονο και τους το είπα για να έρθουν και να το πάρουν. Τότε μου είπαν : αν θες το παιχνίδι σου πήγαινε και πάρτο μόνη σου, αλλιώς σταμάτα να γκρινιάζεις. Εκείνη τη στιγμή θύμωσα μαζί τους, αλλά αναγκάστηκα και πήγα και του το πήρα μόνη μου. Βέβαια φαντάζομαι οτι θα παρακολουθούσαν διακριτικά τι γινόταν για να επέμβουν αν χρειαζόταν, αλλά τελικά με αυτό μου κάνανε περισσότερο καλό απ' οτι αν ερχόντουσαν και λύνανε αυτοί το θέμα.

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι οτι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις οι γονείς παίζουν καθοριστικό ρόλο στο πώς το χειρίζονται και στο πώς μαθαίνουν και στα παιδιά τους να το χειρίζονται και η λύση δεν είναι πάντα να αναλάβουν εκείνοι όλη την ευθύνη. Μπορούν διακριτικά να βοηθήσουν αλλά ταυτόχρονα να δώσουν στο παιδί την ώθηση να αντιδράσει μόνο του όταν κάποιος του επιτίθεται με όποιον τρόπο.

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Δεν το χεις σκεφτεί ποτέ ή είσαι αρνητικός;
> Νομίζω η ψυχοθεραπεία θα σε βοηθούσε πολύ. Φαίνεται σα να έχεις κατασταλάξει μέσα σου σε μια συγκεκριμένη εικόνα για τον εαυτό σου (είμαι το θύμα, ο κακομοίρης που δεν τον θέλει καμια, είμαι βαρετός κτλ) και αναπαράγεις συνεχώς αυτή την εικόνα. Ίσως ένας ειδικός να μπορούσε να σε βοήθησει να αλλάξεις αυτή την εικόνα και να νιώσεις καλύτερα με τον εαυτό σου.
> Κι εντάξει δεν είναι ανάγκη να είμαστε όλοι οι σουπερ κοινωνικοί, αλλά θα μπορούσε να σε βοηθήσει ώστε αυτό να μην σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην ζωή σου.


Νομίζω πως η Ελισάβετ έχει δίκιο!
Δοκίμασε να πας σε ένα ψυχοθεραπευτή.
Θα σε βοηθήσει!

----------


## archangel

> archangel είδα και το δικό σου μήνυμα.
> Καταλαβαίνω τη δυστυχία να νιωθεις 10χρονος σε σώμα 29χρονου. Ελπίζω η ζωη σου τωρα (σε όλα) να αντιστοιχει σε συμπεριφορα 29χρονου. Διοτι η χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση και η επεκταση της δλδ η αυτουποτιμηση, ως αποτελεσμα των τραυματων που μας φορτωνουν σε μικρη ηλικια κανει ζημια στη συνεχεια της ζωης μας. Μας κανει να θεωρουμε τους εαυτους μας κατώτερους των αλλων, αποφευγουμε να ρισκαρουμε και να κανουμε βηματα μπρος, ετσι χανονται ευκαιριες μπροστα απο τα ματια μας σε καθε τομεα της ζωης.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον πάλι καλα που είχες δυναμικούς γονείς που έβαλαν για τα καλά τη δασκάλα και τα άλλα παιδια στη θέση τους. Και όντως, οι μπούληδες παίρνουν δύναμη από φόβο κάποιου και του κάνουν μπούλιγκ. Πολύ σωστή διαπίστωση την οποία δυστυχώς δεν κατανοούν όσοι υφίστανταια μπούλιγκ. Γι αυτό δεν αντιδρούν. Άμα αντιδράσει κανεις στο μπούλιγκ οι μπούληδες μπαίνουν για τα καλα στη θεση τους και επικρατεί πλέον σεβασμός και αποφυγή ή ξεκινά μια εκατέρωθεν ανταπόδωση που μπορεί να φτάσει σε εί ταν ή επί τας. Το θετικό σε αμφότερες τις περιπτώσεις είναι πως γλυτώνεις απο το να φορτωθείς εσωτερικά τραύματα τα οποία θα κουβαλάς μια ζωή. Καλύτερα να βασανίζεσαι με νεύρα και εκδηλώσεις εκδίκησης παρα με απωθημένα.
> 
> elisabet, 
> αυτον τον δάσκαλο φανταζομαι πως αμα το βλεπεις ξυπνάνε μέσα σου οι μνημες και ο φόβος, γι αυτο προσποιήσε πως είσαι αδιαφορη ή τον χαιρετας και του μιλάς σαν να μην συμβαινει τιποτα. Το να του τα χωσεις, να του υψωσεις δλδ τονο φωνης τώρα και να του πεις καταμουτρα γι αυτα που σου εκανε, αυτο επενεργει ως λύτρωση για σενα. Φεύγει μερος από το βαρος που κουβαλας μεσα σου. Ειναι θεμα υπέρβασης να το επιτυχεις.



Συμφωνω. Κι εγω εχω χασει καποιες ευκαιριες στο παρελθον μου εξαιτιας όλων αυτων. Μαλιστα οταν σπουδαζα, ειχα γνωρισει μια κοπελα που γιναμε καλοι φιλοι. Στην αρχη αυτη η κοπελα (που ήταν παρα πολυ ομορφη Why :ρ) με φλερταρε ξεκαθαρα, μου ειχε πει πολλες φορες να παμε για καφε ή να παμε σπίτι της να μεινουμε μόνοι κλπ αλλα εγω δεν πηγα. οταν επιτελους το εκανα ήταν αργα, με εβλεπε πλεων σαν φίλο. Γνωρισε μαλιστα και ενα παιδι (απο τα καλυτερα παιδια που εχω γνωρισει) και πλεων ειναι παντρεμενη με ενα παιδι μαζί του. Δλδ τουλαχιστον για αυτην ειναι όλα καλα, και ισως καλυτερα που εγιναν ετσι τα πραγματα.

Ναι αυτο πρεπει να κατααβουν αυτα τα παιδια. Οτι εχουν την δυναμη να τους σταματησουν. Εγω το καταλαβα στο γυμνασιο και για αυτο μετα απο εκει σταματησε αυτο το βασανο αλλά άλλα παιδια δεν το μαθαινουν και δε κανουν τίποτα ή κανουν καποια βλακεια (δες Γιακουμακη).

----------


## archangel

> Δεν το χεις σκεφτεί ποτέ ή είσαι αρνητικός;
> Νομίζω η ψυχοθεραπεία θα σε βοηθούσε πολύ. Φαίνεται σα να έχεις κατασταλάξει μέσα σου σε μια συγκεκριμένη εικόνα για τον εαυτό σου (είμαι το θύμα, ο κακομοίρης που δεν τον θέλει καμια, είμαι βαρετός κτλ) και αναπαράγεις συνεχώς αυτή την εικόνα. Ίσως ένας ειδικός να μπορούσε να σε βοήθησει να αλλάξεις αυτή την εικόνα και να νιώσεις καλύτερα με τον εαυτό σου.
> Κι εντάξει δεν είναι ανάγκη να είμαστε όλοι οι σουπερ κοινωνικοί, αλλά θα μπορούσε να σε βοηθήσει ώστε αυτό να μην σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην ζωή σου.


Οχι το εχω σκεφτει. 
Απλως υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εχουν πολυ χειρότερα ψυχολογικα προβλήματα απο εμενα που εχουν περισσοτερο αναγκη τον ψυχολόγο απο εμενα. Και εκτος αυτου.... δε μου αρεσει να μιλαω για τα ερωτικα μου προβληματα προσωπο με προσωπο.... Εννοω εδω υπάρχει η ανωνυμια που μου δίνει την ελευθερια να μιλησω. Ενας όμως ψυχολόγος θα με δει απο κοντα. Θα ξερει το όνομα μου. ποιος είμαι.

----------


## archangel

> Να σου πω την αλήθεια τωρα πια τον λυπάμαι. Δεν μου προκαλεί ταραχή η συνάντηση ή φόβο ή κάτι τέτοιο...νομίζω περισσότερο τον λυπάμαι γιατί θεωρώ πως πέρασε μια ζωή δυστυχής με πολύ θυμό χωρίς λόγο.
> Απλά το θεωρώ και υποκρισία να τον χαιρετήσω, δεν χαίρομαι που τον βλέπω δεν έχω όμορφες αναμνήσεις να θυμάμαι απο κεινον, οπότε το θεωρώ υποκρισία να τον δω και να κάνω την χαρούμενη και να τον χαιρετήσω. Και μόνο που του απάντησα όταν με ρώτησε γιατί δεν του μιλάω και του είπα την αλήθεια και είδα την αμηχανία του εκέινη τη στιγμή μπροστά σε όλους νομίζω μου αρκεί, δε το κουβαλάω πια ως βάρος. Μερικές φορές που συναντιόμαστε με παλιούς συμμαθητές και θυμόμαστε τέτοια περιστατικά, τα περισσότερα με γέλιο τα θυμόμαστε πια και μάλλον μας έκανε κι ένα καλό άθελα του, μας έδεσε όλους περισσότερο μεταξύ μας. Δηλαδή θυμάμαι τότε ως παιδιά που μαζευόμασταν όλοι μαζί και προσπαθούσαμε να καταστρώσουμε σχέδια για το πως θα τον ξεφορτωθούμε από το σχολείο χωρίς να καταλάβει οτι το κάναμε εμείς.Ή οτι χωριζόμασταν σε ομάδες και οι μισοί φυλάγανε τσίλιες και οι άλλοι μισοί του σκάγανε τα λάστιχα του αυτοκινήτου.


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα χα
Συμμορία ;Ρ

----------


## archangel

> Έπαιξε ρόλο το ότι δεν ήμουν μόνη, νομίζω αυτό ήταν το βασικό. Γιατί ο δάσκαλος (όπως κι ο γονιός κτλ) είναι η εξουσία σε εκείνη τη φάση και μπορεί εύκολα να σε τσακίσει. Όμως δεν ήμουν μόνη, ήμασταν όλα τα παιδιά μαζί, οπότε αυτό από μόνο του σου δίνει θάρρος. Αν ήμουν όπως στην περίπτωση του archagel εγώ από την μία και όλοι οι άλλοι μαζί από την άλλη, δεν θα μου άφηναν επιλογή νομίζω.
> 
> Επίσης οι γονείς μου είχαν την τάση (μου βγήκε σε καλό τις περισσότερες φορές) να μην αναλαμβάνουν εκείνοι αυτό που θεωρούσαν δική μου ευθύνη. Θυμάμαι μια φορά είχαμε πάει κάπου όλοι μαζί και υπήρχαν κι άλλες οικογένειες με παιδιά κι εμείς τα παιδιά παίζαμε όλα μαζί λίγο πιο πέρα. Ένα μεγαλύτερο παιδί μου έπαιρνε συνεχώς τα παιχνίδια και δεν μου τα έδινε πίσω. Πήγα στους γονείς μου όλο παράπονο και τους το είπα για να έρθουν και να το πάρουν. Τότε μου είπαν : αν θες το παιχνίδι σου πήγαινε και πάρτο μόνη σου, αλλιώς σταμάτα να γκρινιάζεις. Εκείνη τη στιγμή θύμωσα μαζί τους, αλλά αναγκάστηκα και πήγα και του το πήρα μόνη μου. Βέβαια φαντάζομαι οτι θα παρακολουθούσαν διακριτικά τι γινόταν για να επέμβουν αν χρειαζόταν, αλλά τελικά με αυτό μου κάνανε περισσότερο καλό απ' οτι αν ερχόντουσαν και λύνανε αυτοί το θέμα.
> 
> Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι οτι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις οι γονείς παίζουν καθοριστικό ρόλο στο πώς το χειρίζονται και στο πώς μαθαίνουν και στα παιδιά τους να το χειρίζονται και η λύση δεν είναι πάντα να αναλάβουν εκείνοι όλη την ευθύνη. Μπορούν διακριτικά να βοηθήσουν αλλά ταυτόχρονα να δώσουν στο παιδί την ώθηση να αντιδράσει μόνο του όταν κάποιος του επιτίθεται με όποιον τρόπο.



Συμφωνω με αυτο που εκαναν οι γονεις σου. Σου εμαθαν να υπερασπιζεσαι τον εαυτό σου χωρίς να βασιζεσαι στους άλλους. Το να είσαι υπερπροστατευτηκός δεν ειναι πάντα καλό...

----------


## archangel

> Να σου πω την αλήθεια τωρα πια τον λυπάμαι. Δεν μου προκαλεί ταραχή η συνάντηση ή φόβο ή κάτι τέτοιο...νομίζω περισσότερο τον λυπάμαι γιατί θεωρώ πως πέρασε μια ζωή δυστυχής με πολύ θυμό χωρίς λόγο.
> Απλά το θεωρώ και υποκρισία να τον χαιρετήσω, δεν χαίρομαι που τον βλέπω δεν έχω όμορφες αναμνήσεις να θυμάμαι απο κεινον, οπότε το θεωρώ υποκρισία να τον δω και να κάνω την χαρούμενη και να τον χαιρετήσω. Και μόνο που του απάντησα όταν με ρώτησε γιατί δεν του μιλάω και του είπα την αλήθεια και είδα την αμηχανία του εκέινη τη στιγμή μπροστά σε όλους νομίζω μου αρκεί, δε το κουβαλάω πια ως βάρος. Μ*ερικές φορές που συναντιόμαστε με παλιούς συμμαθητές και θυμόμαστε τέτοια περιστατικά, τα περισσότερα με γέλιο τα θυμόμαστε πια και μάλλον μας έκανε κι ένα καλό άθελα του, μας έδεσε όλους περισσότερο μεταξύ μας. Δηλαδή θυμάμαι τότε ως παιδιά που μαζευόμασταν όλοι μαζί και προσπαθούσαμε να καταστρώσουμε σχέδια για το πως θα τον ξεφορτωθούμε από το σχολείο χωρίς να καταλάβει οτι το κάναμε εμείς.Ή οτι χωριζόμασταν σε ομάδες και οι μισοί φυλάγανε τσίλιες και οι άλλοι μισοί του σκάγανε τα λάστιχα του αυτοκινήτου*.



Αυτο είναι! Αυτο κανω κι εγω. Πρεπει να βλέπεις πάντα το θετικο σε όλα. Να βρίσκεις κάποιο καλο ακόμα και στο χειρότερο κακό. Εγω πχ δεν θα ήμουν αυτος που είμαι αν δεν ειχα πάθει ότι εχω μάθει. Και μπορει να εχω 1002 κακα αλλα και το ενα καλό που εχω ειναι αρκετο για να τα καλυψει.... τουλάχιστον για μενα

----------


## elisabet

> Οχι το εχω σκεφτει. 
> Απλως υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εχουν πολυ χειρότερα ψυχολογικα προβλήματα απο εμενα που εχουν περισσοτερο αναγκη τον ψυχολόγο απο εμενα. Και εκτος αυτου.... δε μου αρεσει να μιλαω για τα ερωτικα μου προβληματα προσωπο με προσωπο.... Εννοω εδω υπάρχει η ανωνυμια που μου δίνει την ελευθερια να μιλησω. Ενας όμως ψυχολόγος θα με δει απο κοντα. Θα ξερει το όνομα μου. ποιος είμαι.


Ελα βρε...και τι φοβάσαι; Μην πάρεις την θέση από κάποιον άλλον που χρειάζεται περισσότερο τον ψυχολόγο;
Κοίτα αυτό που κάνεις, το έκανα για χρόνια για διάφορα θέματα. Υποβιβάζεις το δικό σου θέμα, βλέποντας τα χειρότερα. Αυτό ακριβώς έκανα κι εγώ. Έλεγα σιγά το δικό μου δεν είναι και τόσο σοβαρό, είμαι υπερβολική, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που έχουν χειρότερα και τα καταφέρνουν μια χαρά. Ναι αλλά δεν είναι έτσι! Για τον καθένα μας είναι σοβαρό το δικό του όσο απλό κι αν φαίνεται στους απ εξω. Και να σου πω και κάτι; Είναι βολική δικαιολογία για να μην ασχολούμαστε ποτέ με τα δικά μας. Είναι καλό να είσαι θετικός άνθρωπος και να βλέπεις το θετικό και να μην ξεχνάς πως υπάρχουν και χειρότερα, αλλά αυτό δεν μπορεί να είναι δικαιολογία για να βολεύεσαι με τα μέτρια! Ή να μην διεκδικείς τα καλύτερα!
Ενώ τα πράγματα είναι απλά : Ξέχνα το αν είναι σοβαρό ή όχι. Είναι κάτι που σε ενοχλεί και θες να το αλλάξεις; Αν η απάντηση είναι ναι, τότε κάνε κάτι να το αλλάξεις!!! Αλλιώς πάρτο απόφαση πως έτσι θα ναι η ζωή σου και σταμάτα να γκρινιάζεις. Θες να συνεχίσεις να ζεις έτσι; μπορεί να είσαι ευχαριστημένος με αυτόν τον τρόπο ζωής ή να έχεις αποφασίσει να καλογερέψεις δεν ξέρω... αν δεν θες όμως τοτε κινητοποιήσου να κάνεις κάτι για αυτό. Δεν θα έρθει μόνο του! Αν ήταν να έρθει θα είχε έρθει μέχρι τώρα.

Συγνώμη που στα λέω έτσι χύμα, αλλά είναι ο τρόπος που τα λέω και στον εαυτό μου όταν με πιάνω να βολεύομαι με καταστάσεις που δεν με ικανοποιούν και να το παίζω θετική ότι και καλά τα πράγματα θα αλλάξουν από μόνα τους. Τίποτα δεν αλλάζει αν εμείς συνεχίζουμε να κάνουμε τα ίδια που κάναμε μέχρι τώρα! Δεν είσαι αισιόδοξος αν περιμένεις οτι κάνοντας τα ίδια θα έχεις άλλα αποτελέσματα, είσαι απλά ηλίθιος! (δεν το λέω για σένα ...καταλαβαίνεις!)

Τώρα για το άλλο που λες πώς θα μιλήσεις σε έναν άγνωστο για τα προσωπικά σου...σιγά! Λες και θα είσαι ο πρώτος που θα ακούσει και θα συγκλονιστεί! Κι εγώ πριν πάω πρώτη φορά σε ψυχολόγο θεωρούσα οτι αποκλείεται να καταφέρω να μιλήσω σε έναν άγνωστο και να του πω τα πολύ δικά μου. Ναι καλά... σε πληροφορώ οτι μια χαρά πήγα, έβγαλα από το νου μου οτι μιλάω σε άνθρωπο απέναντι μου, είπα πες οτι μιλάς στον καθρέφτη στον εαυτό σου και μετά από τα πρώτα 5 λεπτά τα είχα ξεφουρνήσει όλα! Είχα σκεφτεί να του πω αν δεν μπορούσα να ανοιχτώ, αν γινόταν να του τα γράψω και να τα δώσω γραπτώς (δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται κι αν θα το δεχόταν) αλλά τελικά ούτε αυτό χρειάστηκε. Ιδέα σου είναι οτι δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις! Μόλις πας θα δεις οτι η ανάγκη σου να τα βγάλεις από μέσα σου θα είναι μεγαλύτερη απο την ντροπή.

----------


## archangel

> Ελα βρε...και τι φοβάσαι; Μην πάρεις την θέση από κάποιον άλλον που χρειάζεται περισσότερο τον ψυχολόγο;
> Κοίτα αυτό που κάνεις, το έκανα για χρόνια για διάφορα θέματα. Υποβιβάζεις το δικό σου θέμα, βλέποντας τα χειρότερα. Αυτό ακριβώς έκανα κι εγώ. Έλεγα σιγά το δικό μου δεν είναι και τόσο σοβαρό, είμαι υπερβολική, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που έχουν χειρότερα και τα καταφέρνουν μια χαρά. Ναι αλλά δεν είναι έτσι! Για τον καθένα μας είναι σοβαρό το δικό του όσο απλό κι αν φαίνεται στους απ εξω. Και να σου πω και κάτι; Είναι βολική δικαιολογία για να μην ασχολούμαστε ποτέ με τα δικά μας. Είναι καλό να είσαι θετικός άνθρωπος και να βλέπεις το θετικό και να μην ξεχνάς πως υπάρχουν και χειρότερα, αλλά αυτό δεν μπορεί να είναι δικαιολογία για να βολεύεσαι με τα μέτρια! Ή να μην διεκδικείς τα καλύτερα!
> Ενώ τα πράγματα είναι απλά : Ξέχνα το αν είναι σοβαρό ή όχι. Είναι κάτι που σε ενοχλεί και θες να το αλλάξεις; Αν η απάντηση είναι ναι, τότε κάνε κάτι να το αλλάξεις!!! Αλλιώς πάρτο απόφαση πως έτσι θα ναι η ζωή σου και σταμάτα να γκρινιάζεις. Θες να συνεχίσεις να ζεις έτσι; μπορεί να είσαι ευχαριστημένος με αυτόν τον τρόπο ζωής ή να έχεις αποφασίσει να καλογερέψεις δεν ξέρω... αν δεν θες όμως τοτε κινητοποιήσου να κάνεις κάτι για αυτό. Δεν θα έρθει μόνο του! Αν ήταν να έρθει θα είχε έρθει μέχρι τώρα.
> 
> Συγνώμη που στα λέω έτσι χύμα, αλλά είναι ο τρόπος που τα λέω και στον εαυτό μου όταν με πιάνω να βολεύομαι με καταστάσεις που δεν με ικανοποιούν και να το παίζω θετική ότι και καλά τα πράγματα θα αλλάξουν από μόνα τους. Τίποτα δεν αλλάζει αν εμείς συνεχίζουμε να κάνουμε τα ίδια που κάναμε μέχρι τώρα! Δεν είσαι αισιόδοξος αν περιμένεις οτι κάνοντας τα ίδια θα έχεις άλλα αποτελέσματα, είσαι απλά ηλίθιος! (δεν το λέω για σένα ...καταλαβαίνεις!)
> 
> Τώρα για το άλλο που λες πώς θα μιλήσεις σε έναν άγνωστο για τα προσωπικά σου...σιγά! Λες και θα είσαι ο πρώτος που θα ακούσει και θα συγκλονιστεί! Κι εγώ πριν πάω πρώτη φορά σε ψυχολόγο θεωρούσα οτι αποκλείεται να καταφέρω να μιλήσω σε έναν άγνωστο και να του πω τα πολύ δικά μου. Ναι καλά... σε πληροφορώ οτι μια χαρά πήγα, έβγαλα από το νου μου οτι μιλάω σε άνθρωπο απέναντι μου, είπα πες οτι μιλάς στον καθρέφτη στον εαυτό σου και μετά από τα πρώτα 5 λεπτά τα είχα ξεφουρνήσει όλα! Είχα σκεφτεί να του πω αν δεν μπορούσα να ανοιχτώ, αν γινόταν να του τα γράψω και να τα δώσω γραπτώς (δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται κι αν θα το δεχόταν) αλλά τελικά ούτε αυτό χρειάστηκε. Ιδέα σου είναι οτι δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις! Μόλις πας θα δεις οτι η ανάγκη σου να τα βγάλεις από μέσα σου θα είναι μεγαλύτερη απο την ντροπή.



καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις.
Συμφωνω και ισως να πάω αν δω πως το χρειαζομαι. Απλως δεν βλέπω πως θα με βοηθησει το να μιλησω σε κάποιον στο να ξεπεράσω το πρόβλημα μου. Εκτος κι αν ειναι γυναικα και με ερωτευτει ;Ρ

Οχι, προτειμω να μου τα λένε χυμα απο το να μασας τα λόγια σου. :)

Αρα σε κανει να μιλας σε αυτον απο μονο σου.... 

Συγνωμη που αργισα να απαντησω αλλα το πρόγραμμα στη δουλεια εγινε παράξενο και δεν ειχα χρόνο να μπω στο ιντερνετ,

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> υπαρχει και μεγαλυτερη ηττα... να σε βλεπουν μονο σαν γκομενο...


ΚΛΑΙΩ!!! :D

----------


## elisabet

> καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις.
> Συμφωνω και ισως να πάω αν δω πως το χρειαζομαι. Απλως δεν βλέπω πως θα με βοηθησει το να μιλησω σε κάποιον στο να ξεπεράσω το πρόβλημα μου. Εκτος κι αν ειναι γυναικα και με ερωτευτει ;Ρ
> 
> Οχι, προτειμω να μου τα λένε χυμα απο το να μασας τα λόγια σου. :)
> 
> Αρα σε κανει να μιλας σε αυτον απο μονο σου.... 
> 
> Συγνωμη που αργισα να απαντησω αλλα το πρόγραμμα στη δουλεια εγινε παράξενο και δεν ειχα χρόνο να μπω στο ιντερνετ,


Θα σε βοηθήσει γιατί προφανώς κάτι κάνεις λάθος εκτός κι αν έχεις πια κατι τόσο απωθητικό στην εμφανιση σου που ενταξει εκει πάει αλλου το θέμα.
Αλλά για να μην έχει υπάρξει μια σχέση μέχρι τώρα ή μια στενή φιλία ή κάτι...σημαίνει ότι κάτι γίνεται. Κι όσο συνεχίζεις να φέρεσαι όπως φερόσουν μέχρι τώρα δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι. Η συμπεριφορά σου μέχρι τώρα, ο τρόπος σκέψης σου κτλ είχαν αυτό το αποτέλεσμα στην ζωή σου, μη περιμένεις να αλλάξει αυτό χωρίς να αλλάξεις πρώτα κάτι από τα παραπάνω.
Ένα στοιχείο που φαίνεται και μπορώ να στο πω κι απο δω είναι οτι έχεις πολύ χαμηλή αυτοπεποιθηση και αυτοεκτιμηση. Αυτά υπάρχουν τρόποι να τα δουλέψεις με έναν ψυχολόγο.
Όμως μπορει να υπάρχουν κι άλλα που οτι και να λέμε εμείς εδώ δεν μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε.
Εγώ νομίζω πως αν πας και τονωθεί λίγο η αυτοπεποίθηση σου θα γίνεις άλλος άνθρωπος!

Αν είναι και γυναίκα και σε ερωτευτεί ... ακόμα καλύτερα! :Ρ

----------


## archangel

> Θα σε βοηθήσει γιατί προφανώς κάτι κάνεις λάθος εκτός κι αν έχεις πια κατι τόσο απωθητικό στην εμφανιση σου που ενταξει εκει πάει αλλου το θέμα.
> Αλλά για να μην έχει υπάρξει μια σχέση μέχρι τώρα ή μια στενή φιλία ή κάτι...σημαίνει ότι κάτι γίνεται. Κι όσο συνεχίζεις να φέρεσαι όπως φερόσουν μέχρι τώρα δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι. Η συμπεριφορά σου μέχρι τώρα, ο τρόπος σκέψης σου κτλ είχαν αυτό το αποτέλεσμα στην ζωή σου, μη περιμένεις να αλλάξει αυτό χωρίς να αλλάξεις πρώτα κάτι από τα παραπάνω.
> Ένα στοιχείο που φαίνεται και μπορώ να στο πω κι απο δω είναι οτι έχεις πολύ χαμηλή αυτοπεποιθηση και αυτοεκτιμηση. Αυτά υπάρχουν τρόποι να τα δουλέψεις με έναν ψυχολόγο.
> Όμως μπορει να υπάρχουν κι άλλα που οτι και να λέμε εμείς εδώ δεν μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε.
> Εγώ νομίζω πως αν πας και τονωθεί λίγο η αυτοπεποίθηση σου θα γίνεις άλλος άνθρωπος!
> 
> Αν είναι και γυναίκα και σε ερωτευτεί ... ακόμα καλύτερα! :Ρ



Και πως θα τονοθει η αυτοπεπειθηση μου στον ψυχολόγο.... Η αυτοεκτίμηση ίσως αλλα η αυτοπεπείθηση πως; δεν καταλαβαινω

Εγω πιστευω πως είναι εξαιτείας του μπουλινγκ που είχα μικρός, και ότι μεγάλωσα σχετικα μόνος μου. Θελω να πω μικρός ενιωθα ενα φόβο όταν πλησιαζα αλλα παιδια. ισως υποσυνείδητα να έχω ακόμα τον ιδιο φόβο

----------


## elisabet

Βρε συ αφού λες από μόνος σου τους λόγους!
Γιαυτό πάμε στον ψυχολόγο για να πολεμήσουμε τους φόβους μας, να έρθουμε σε καλύτερη επαφή με το μέσα μας, να αλλάξουμε τυχόν λάθος πεποιθήσεις...ειναι διαφορετικο να τα συζητάς με αγνώστους στο ιντερνετ -που δεν ειμαστε και ειδικοί- και διαφορετικό να έχεις έναν ειδικό που να μπορεί να σε καθοδηγήσει ακριβώς και να σε βοηθήσει να αλλάξεις πράγματα στην ζωή σου.

Στο κάτω κάτω δοκίμασε! Δωσε ενα χρονικό διάστημα και αν θεωρήσεις πως δεν σε βοηθάει μην ξαναπάς.
Αλλά η ζωή περνάει και μην κάθεσαι με σταυρωμένα χέρια περιμένοντας να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα ως δια μαγείας! 
Μια φράση που μου αρέσει πολύ είναι "Αν δε σου αρέσει εκεί που είσαι, κουνήσου! Δεν είσαι δέντρο!"

----------


## masterridley

> Και πως θα τονοθει η αυτοπεπειθηση μου στον ψυχολόγο.... Η αυτοεκτίμηση ίσως αλλα η αυτοπεπείθηση πως; δεν καταλαβαινω
> 
> Εγω πιστευω πως είναι εξαιτείας του μπουλινγκ που είχα μικρός, και ότι μεγάλωσα σχετικα μόνος μου. Θελω να πω μικρός ενιωθα ενα φόβο όταν πλησιαζα αλλα παιδια. ισως υποσυνείδητα να έχω ακόμα τον ιδιο φόβο


Ίσα ίσα που είναι το αντίθετο. Η αυτοεκτίμησή σου μπορεί να μην βελτιωθεί ποτέ, αλλά η αυτοπεποίθησή σου θα βελτιωθεί σίγουρα αν πας σε ένα καλό ψυχολόγο. Αυτοπεποίθηση σημαίνει να πιστεύεις ότι μπορείς να καταφέρνεις πράγματα, άσχετα αν εκτιμάς τον εαυτό σου ή όχι.

Εγώ πάντως με γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική σε ΠΟΛΥ καλό ψυχολόγο, κατόρθωσα στο παρελθόν να κάνω σπουδαία πράγματα, πράγματα που ούτε να φανταστώ μπορούσα. Και να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι ήμουν σε πολύ χειρότερο επίπεδο κοινωνικά από σχεδόν όλους εδώ μέσα. Εδώ δεν μπορούσα να μιλήσω καν σε κορίτσια και έφτασα, για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου, να πάρω τηλέφωνο μια κοπέλα για να βγούμε για καφέ (δεν έγινε τελικά...)

----------


## archangel

> Βρε συ αφού λες από μόνος σου τους λόγους!
> Γιαυτό πάμε στον ψυχολόγο για να πολεμήσουμε τους φόβους μας, να έρθουμε σε καλύτερη επαφή με το μέσα μας, να αλλάξουμε τυχόν λάθος πεποιθήσεις...ειναι διαφορετικο να τα συζητάς με αγνώστους στο ιντερνετ -που δεν ειμαστε και ειδικοί- και διαφορετικό να έχεις έναν ειδικό που να μπορεί να σε καθοδηγήσει ακριβώς και να σε βοηθήσει να αλλάξεις πράγματα στην ζωή σου.
> 
> Στο κάτω κάτω δοκίμασε! Δωσε ενα χρονικό διάστημα και αν θεωρήσεις πως δεν σε βοηθάει μην ξαναπάς.
> Αλλά η ζωή περνάει και μην κάθεσαι με σταυρωμένα χέρια περιμένοντας να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα ως δια μαγείας! 
> Μια φράση που μου αρέσει πολύ είναι "Αν δε σου αρέσει εκεί που είσαι, κουνήσου! Δεν είσαι δέντρο!"


Θα το δοκιμάσω.... ασε να μαζέψω λιγα χρήματα. και να βρω κανεναν καλό. Δεν εχω ψαχτει σε αυτο το θέμα οπότε δε ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποιος καλός καπου κοντα.

----------


## archangel

> Ίσα ίσα που είναι το αντίθετο. Η αυτοεκτίμησή σου μπορεί να μην βελτιωθεί ποτέ, αλλά η αυτοπεποίθησή σου θα βελτιωθεί σίγουρα αν πας σε ένα καλό ψυχολόγο. Αυτοπεποίθηση σημαίνει να πιστεύεις ότι μπορείς να καταφέρνεις πράγματα, άσχετα αν εκτιμάς τον εαυτό σου ή όχι.
> 
> Εγώ πάντως με γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική σε ΠΟΛΥ καλό ψυχολόγο, κατόρθωσα στο παρελθόν να κάνω σπουδαία πράγματα, πράγματα που ούτε να φανταστώ μπορούσα. Και να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι ήμουν σε πολύ χειρότερο επίπεδο κοινωνικά από σχεδόν όλους εδώ μέσα. Εδώ δεν μπορούσα να μιλήσω καν σε κορίτσια και έφτασα, για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου, να πάρω τηλέφωνο μια κοπέλα για να βγούμε για καφέ (δεν έγινε τελικά...)



κατάλαβα. 
Θα το δοκιμάσω. Εσυ προχωρισες καθόλου τωρα....

----------

